# OK, The French Veneer (at last)



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A tribute to my mentors*

*It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.

*The skill training was invaluable* but the inspiration far outweighed it in its effect on my work. I was suddenly able to understand what really good marquetry was and how long a road lay ahead of me. Patrick and Patrice are really amazing practitioners of this art and I feel very privileged to have met them and had occasion to learn from them.

*One thing I remember* that Patrick told me the first year, when I asked him what I should do to really improve, was "Go to France and buy as much sawn veneer as you can afford." It sounded a little out of my reach at the time but it grew on me and last year I went to Paris and did buy a big pile of sawn veneer.

*So …............* after almost a year of procrastination, I am finally beginning my first project with this precious material and I think it is only fitting that it be an homage to my mentors. The project is, on the surface, a jewellery box inspired by the wonderful reproduction piece that headlines Patrick's blog.










*I am not about* to copy his work and in fact my box will be quite different but Patrick's box and the many fine pieces that he and Patrice have produced are all the inspiration behind it.

*So what will mine* look like? I don't really know exactly because I'm not finished it yet but there are a few parts that are now decided and I've started working on both the box and the marquetry so it's time to start a blog since it's been a while.

*This is about as complex* as plans get on paper for me and even this was done really more to describe it to others. The real design is all in my head where I can change it at a whim without an eraser (or eraser tool).










*The top, ends, and drawer fronts* will all have marquetry and like Patrick's, the background will all be ebony. There will be three pull out and six cantilevered drawers. The drawer fronts will be a series of modifications of this one from craftsmanspace.com.










*I retraced it* in Inkscape and added some variety in the flowers. There will be only three flowers but by using left and right mirror images and changing colors, they should all be different. Cutting for the drawers will be piece by piece as it lends itself to the repetition but the ends and top will likely be done in painting in wood.

*Here is my* drawer marquetry plan.










*And just to get* your attention, jumping way ahead, here's a shot from today. The green Poplar pieces and the flowers are permanent. The rest are "practice pieces". I'll explain them next time.










*Thanks for looking in.*

Paul


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


OMG Paul, this stuff is going to be the most spectacular you ever did. I see you already sand-shaded the pieces, right?


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this series. Don't forget to keep lots of good photos and notes . . . you'll need them for your book (the book that you will someday write on Marquetry).


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Look forward to watching this develop Paul, I know it will be a masterpiece. I don't know where I will be with my marquetry in 4 years, but I'm certain it won't be anywhere near the skill level you are at now. You have been inspired by Patrick and Patrice, but you have been my inspiration and I'm sure that this project will be no exception. The work shown above looks wonderful already.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


I second John about the book idea!


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Look forward to your posts as this project developes.
You certainly don't believe in the easy route.
James.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Wow, Paul, what an undertaking. I agree with John and Thomas on the book deal. I want you to sign my book when I come take a course from you


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


That is going to be one great looking piece, Paul!!!!!!


----------



## sscartozzi (Jul 31, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


This looks like another one of your masterpieces. Paul I will be sure to tune in to watch a master at work.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm looking forward to watching this masterpiece unfold.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Yowser.
This is really neat. I love the way you think, and have the ability to change on the fly.

Thanks for taking us along on this project. It will be fun to watch.
Steve


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Spectacular Paul. Going to be a great one!
Roger


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


WOW! You are amazing, Paul. P&P should be very proud. Of course, they had a very talented student to begin with.
Can't wait for the next look at your WIP


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


going to be awesome ,


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Absolutely an amazing undertaking…and a most interesting journey. Like the old saying goes "it is not the destination…but it is the journey" (not sure of the exact wording but you know what I mean)
However, to add to that saying I feel that each destination is great because it means the new journey is now beginning…and this new journey of yours will be exciting and fun.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


It's so great that your willing to share what you have learned over the last 3 years.Your work has always been amazing Paul . I look forward to the rest of your blog ,it has certainly started off with a bang.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Oh wow - this is going to be FUN!


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


This is going to be exciting to follow along. 
Steve.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Great work Paul, your dedication and hard work is a credit to you. I'm just glad to have shared the time at AFSM with you and the others, can't belive two years have passed.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


It feel always so good to see what people can do with the couple things we taught them. Great project. 
Patrick and I are can not wait to see the piece!

Cheers my friend


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


What a WHOPPER of a project!

This is going to be FUN watching you build…

Looking forward to it!

Beautiful project!

Thank you!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous paul.
Any troubles with getting colors? are any of your veneers dyed, or all from various species?

lots of species to give reds…. green is a challenge.
I have used greed from poplar, but it can fade to brown. Just curious if you found the 'ideal species of green', or if dyes are the only way to get the colors for flower stems.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Dave, I was there when Paul bout them, nothing man-stained, pure natural stuff in here. And they're way better in person than any picture can show! If you have a chance to come to France and you're into marquetry, you MUST go to the George sons'


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Nothing short of AMAZING, my friend.

Lee


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...





> Dave, I was there when Paul bout them, nothing man-stained, pure natural stuff in here. And they re way better in person than any picture can show! If you have a chance to come to France and you re into marquetry, you MUST go to the George sons
> 
> - Sodabowski


I would love to, but with an 12, 13 and 15 year old… such a trip is just not possible at the moment.
Am still wondering about options for a true "natural" green. I have heard of greenheart, which is a bit of an olive color.
Some dyed veneers, go quickly brown if you try to sand shade them.

Hoping a natural will behave more controllably.

Hard to search out green veneers… as green keys into being "eco-friendly" and sustainable rather than the color green. Or else it is about wood that is still fresh/wet e.g. Green Turning


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Extraordinarily dear friend! It is exciting to await finalization.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


I will be watching while you work on this major undertaking and wish you a good eye and steady hand .
Looks like you got a good start and I like it already .

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments and encouragement. This can be a very frustrating pastime and your encouragement helps me keep going.

*Greg*, Yes, it is more about the journey than the destination because the journey can be as perfect as you let it be while the destination is limited by reality. ;-)

*Dave*, All I am using for green is Poplar but I have some very nice material that Elaine (justoneofme) gave me.it is thick by today's standards at ~1/28" but as that isn't enough here, I've laminated two layers. Good news: It sand shades without destroying the glue. Bad news: Now it's too thick but I can deal with that.
Patrice is working on some dying techniques and I'm sure he'll get results before long but for now there is no dyed thick veneer available, at least not in useful colors.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul that looks like a great project, I'm glad to see your cutting into that fine veneer you brought back. I can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Add me to the list of those anxiously waiting for the next installment.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Paul, That looks amazing.


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Paul, 
Looking good, that is definitely a major project. Looking forward to the blog .
All the best
Keith


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Only four years . . . Amazing! This will be jaw-dropping. Thanks for taking us on your journey.

L/W


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...





> Am still wondering about options for a true "natural" green. I have heard of greenheart, which is a bit of an olive color.
> Some dyed veneers, go quickly brown if you try to sand shade them.
> 
> Hoping a natural will behave more controllably.
> ...


Do you mean green like this?

It's green ,it's all natural, but of course it loses its color upon hot-shading…

Just sayin'


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Soda - looking for grass/leaf green.
like pics below.

Thanks Paul -
I had gotten some dyed green shades from Paul Schurch. It is a great color, but still dyed.
Green Bolivar. Great colors, and it is workable, but I would like to get to patterns that are all natural colors.

http://www.schurchwoodwork.com/tools/index.html#VENEER

These are what I got (pic from his website)


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Indeed Chlorociboria stains more in the deep green than leaf green. Did you check Lignum Vitae? It's as leaf-green as you possibly can get in a natural wood… densest wood known to man, not cheap, but maybe it could fit your needs.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


Thanks sodabowski…. I will look into it.

Since we are talking about getting veneer pieces for marquetry, the material cost is not (likely) a deal breaker, given the need for thin small pieces to make leaves and stems.

All the marquetry I have done has been using the double bevel, rather than thick packets, so lots of little pieces are OK.

Paul - sorry to hijack the thread on your project. Not my intent.

PaloSanto and/or peteribi is green… but endangered, and used as incense. The wood (small pen blank size) I see for sale are all brown - but this project used it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35777


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


*Dave*, No need for apologies. Those are nice greens for sure but at 1/42" they wouldn't work for me. This sawn veneer is 1/16". I actually quite like the Poplar. It looks greener than the photos and even when it fades it "suggests" green when surrounded by darker colors.

*Thomas*, I have used a fair bit of LV in boats here and there and always thought of it as a brownish more than green wood. ........ But now that you mention it, the sapwood might make a decent yellow.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A tribute to my mentors*
> 
> *It seems like only yesterday* that I built my first chevalet from a few photos on the internet and began to try to figure out how to use it. Well it wasn't yesterday and it wasn't last year either. It was almost four years ago and while I did learn on my own and produced some reasonably good pieces of work, things really started to ramp up for me when I attended The American School of French Marquetry in Feb of 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...


I too appreciate your expertise on marquetry and such. You da man.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Beginnings*

*I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.

*I wanted the piece* to have interest in both decoration and in function (hence the cantilevered drawers) so before anything else I had to make sure the mechanics were sound. Here are a few shots of the hinge components being made up.





































*All I wanted to check* was that I could make the tolerances between the 1/2" hole and the Queen Ebony shaft close enough to turn freely but not have any play. This was as far as I had to get to see that so I ticked that box and moved on.

*Maybe the main* reason I moved on to the marquetry before making up a test drawer was that I had a chevalet demo to do at a local fine arts show and I needed a subject. I decided to do some cutting for this project, but what to cut? I didn't know what colors I wanted despite having made up sample boards like this one of my new stock.










*Then I had* an idea that I should make up some "palette" packets from which I could cut a lot of samples at one time. As these pieces weren't intended for actual use in the box, I could cut them with the distractions of the demo and not worry about ruining anything. These are the "practice pieces" I referred to in the last blog.

I made up a palette of reds, one of white / yellows, and one of greens.




























*At the show*, I cut a couple of the flowers and some of the leaves. That allowed me to generate a lot of options and look at them on a black ground to get a better idea of what veneers I wanted to make up dedicated packets from for the actual pieces.























































*This gave me* a better idea of what colors I wanted but the little pieces kept moving around on me so I decided to cut the first of three sets of three ebony backgrounds and look at the pieces trapped in their actual positions in the actual ground.

*Cutting the background* in piece by piece is a very important step and I was very careful to follow the lines as best I could. The background encloses everything else and it won't move. If you leave to much material, the pieces won't fit. If you take too much away, they will be loose. Loose is the side to err on however (if err you must) as black mastic will hide your sins. 

*This set of backgrounds* will be for the three drawers that have these two flowers. Two will have the daisy on the right and one on the left so one piece is in the packet glue side down and two are glue side up.










*First, I cut out* the little black "islands" that were too small to be connected to the main ebony ground by bridges. I'll explain bridges later.



















*As each area* is cut free from the packet it is taped in to help the packet to retain its strength.










*Here the packet* is cut apart showing the three backgrounds and the scrap, still nailed together.










*If you look at* the pieces below you can see that the background is very fragile. It would be impossibly fragile except for the bridges. They are the little bars of background left in to join the different areas of ground. After the ground is securely glued to the assembly board, they are cut away to allow the inlay pieces to be fitted.










*In this picture* you can see that in the top piece there are some pieces that could not be fitted with the bridges in place. The flower is fitted because no bridges were needed there. The leaves and trellis are sitting on top of the bridges at this point as the grounds are not yet glued up.










*I should say* that what I have done here is not a method of attack that I would recommend in general. I just needed to experiment with several aspects of the project because I basically ….. well …. don't know what I'm doing. When Patrice does this, it is all organized and smooth running ......... but then I think he and Patrick know pretty much exactly what they are building before they start building it. 

*Well if you* aren't sufficiently confused by now, I am so I'll call it a day.

*Thanks for looking in.*

Paul


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


I guess the veneer your using makes a big difference right? Great job.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Very interesting…

That look like it need a tremendous amount of planning…

Awesome job…

Thank you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


my oh my, this is a fantastic project paul….


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


That is looking very complicated but beautiful .
I can not imagine doing this but watching you it looks straight forward aiming for the finish line with a plan that is well designed .
Also nice of you to give your time to share you craft and skill ,we need more of that .

Klaus


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Paul, it's nice to see the journey.


----------



## BENTWOOD (Jul 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking us on this journey with you. I can't begin to understand it all but its looking beautiful.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Loving every bit of it!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


A great blog. Thank you for sharring.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


This is so helpful to see what needs to be done step by step. Many thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Great blog Paul. It's a privilege to be a able to watch the progress of such a beautiful and complex marquetry project.

There are plenty of learning points here, for me at least. One thing in particular that I find immediately useful is the way you organized your veneers with the sample board. I really must do that with mine before I start my next project.

I also found your cutting methods interesting where you tape the larger pieces back in. I am still trying to get my head around where best to place bridges, but your examples here are a great help.

It looks to me that you are not concerned with the grain orientation on these plain veneers, are you are orienting them for strength, such as keeping the point parts in line with the grain to prevent breakage? It appears that way from what I can see, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Oh my.
That is just amazing.

It seems like you are having fun while doing this. I like that.
Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*Bob*, actually the thick, very hard veneers present some challenges but there are positive differences as well.

*Mike*, when you have a lot of parts, organization becomes really important, especially when you have similar pieces. Most of these pieces were cut from a "whole" pattern as you would in Boulle or Painting in Wood rather than from individual pieces like the real ones will be so I didn't pay much attention to grain orientation. When the actual pieces are cut they will be oriented for strength, appearance, or both.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Good work Paul, we are waiting to see the rest.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


I love your blogs, they are always very interesting. I look forward to see whats next.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm late to the party again, but looks like you are off and running and making great progress. I'm sure this will turn out great! Definitely a worthy project for your precious material and a fitting homage to Patrick. Thanks for taking pictures and documenting your journey with us.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Beginnings*
> 
> *I put a lot of thought* into what the first project would be for my fine sawn veneer before I decided on this particular idea. I would have to say there was also a lot of "putting it off" involved but once the project had been chosen the next question was where to start.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul. I'm speechless.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Reality Check*

*This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).

*I guess that* each of us is entitled to become good at something in our lives if we work hard and I can't complain as I think I was able to become a pretty good boat builder. The trouble is I want more. I want to be a pretty good marqueteur now …. but I want to be able to start at 60+ and still achieve it. We're just never satisfied are we.

*I took photos* of some of my cuts as I was working on my jewellery box today and as a practice in humility and as a reality caution to others with similar aspirations, I will share them with you along with a few excuses / reasons for the results.

*These are what* qualify in my world as good cuts (in a packet of three layers of 1/16" Araracanga). I was as careful as I feel I can be and had good light. The curves are smooth and the cuts are close to the line (1/100") and they would be just fine in Boulle or painting in wood styles but I'm doing piece by piece here. My best is borderline acceptable. My respect for Patrice is growing by the minute.

*In the first* one, my blade is getting dull and it is well out of the "good" range. My standard of "good" is based on how much red line shows inside of the cut. That signifies that the piece is too big and may not fit. Red line outside, while no better from a cutting quality standpoint, is preferable because the piece will fit and the error can be hidden relatively easily with mastic. The wavy line at the bottom is evidence of the dull blade. Araracanga is very hard and eats blades.










*The second* is with a fresh blade and is much better. I have to accept that this as about as good as it gets for me.










*The third* is in between, about my average ability. When I was cutting this, I thought it was near perfect. Even looking at it without enlargement it looks very good to me. (here comes one of those excuses) I think it may be more of an eyesight issue than a dexterity issue.










*When I have cut* piece by piece in the past, I have had better results and had actually started to think I was getting to be a quite acceptable cutter but when I stepped into the ring with these thick, very hard veneers all the rules seemed to change. Here are some of my early observations about this material.

*1) Cutting:* It seems that these veneers, besides being thicker are a quantum step harder than even the hardest sliced veneers I have used in the past. I wonder if this has to do with the extreme soaking / boiling etc. administered to the logs before slicing. It seems to be much harder to follow a fine line on the sawn veneer packets.

*2) Fitting:* In thinner sliced material, when you need to "squeeze" a slightly oversize piece in, The piece and its background both seem to give a little and you can sort of mash it in. Not so much with a 1/16" Ebony ground and a 1/16" Araracanga piece. If it is too big, you file it down or re-cut it.

*3) Blade damage* Thick sawn veneer seems to be harder on blades, not only in terms of dulling faster, but also in twisting the blade. This may again pertain to their hardness.

Here's an example from yesterday. I had just changed to a new blade. I started at the hole on the left, cut the arc at the top, and went back and did the vein in the petal. Then I went back to the right end of the arc and started to do a rotation away from the piece to get a sharp corner. As I started the rotation, I lost my grip on the piece and it swung freely (gravity) about 180 degrees. This was in the middle of the blade, not at an end. As you can see, the blade was toast. It was absolutely impossible to follow any kind of line at all with it. Again, I have done this more times than I want to admit in the sliced veneer packets and, while the blade was compromised, I have never seen this dramatic of a change before.










*I won't go on* with this little rant except to say that as a hobbyist who came to marquetry after retirement I have to temper my expectations with a good dose of reality and cut myself a little slack if I want to enjoy my hobby. It is a good life lesson for me and I don't mind sharing it. When all assembled, filled, and polished, this piece will look very good to the average onlooker and I have to be happy with that. Another marqueteur, or anyone with a magnifying glass, won't be so easily fooled.

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Allright!!

Are those little nails you have driven into the packets to hold them together?
...driven, cut'em, and grind them smooth?
...brass rod…?

Looks like a lot of work… and you're just getting started! 

Thank you


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this with us. I have been watching you and Mike (Stefang) on your adventures and find myself wondering about trying out the craft at some point. Having a dose of reality is good.

Although - I suspect you have not reached the end of your learning curve! I'm willing to guess that by the end of this project you will be a much better cutter than you are now.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Like you said the average joe will be in awe and thats nice but in the end its you that has to be pleased with your results. Can't tell you how many board feet ended up in the wood stove last year, I think it never got below 80 here in my house LOL.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


I've had all these bright ideas about doing marquetry for years, so I'm taking this all in to see where it goes. My eyes are starting to give me trouble, right when I'm retiring to do some precision wood working. Paul, do you use a magnifying visor when you cut your wood? I might end up going there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


If any one gets a handle on it, I'm sure you will Paul. I have been in awe and wondering about adding a little marquetry to my bucket list? List may be too long already. ;-) I'll still be watching to see how you and Mike are doing. Thanks, Bob


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


I can sympathise with you as it is not easy to master any craft in a short time .
What you are doing and the expected results will likely elude you for some time to come but as you experience the issues that you encountered you will learn and improve just as the craftsman that you admire did .
Nonetheless the result of the project that you are working on will be fantastic looking to most of us .
Maybe getting out on the water would help to relax your mind .

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support. 
I'm OK with it, not stressed out …... determined to improve but not stressed, more challenged.
Because I try to err on the inside of the lines most of these pieces will fit although the odd one will need a little filing.

*Dark_Lightning*, I'm using strong reading glasses right now. I have an optivisor that I don't like but I'm definitely looking for a better one. I do think that is a big part of the problem.

*Joe*, yes they are very special tiny nails made specifically for this job. I got them from Patrick at ASFM.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


One thing that stands out from any disappointment on your part Paul is your ambition and determination to get the results you expect. I'm not sure if you are meeting reality or if you are just at the beginning of a new learning curve and that you will overcome these difficulties as you get more experience with this thick veneer. I'm also wondering if the Chevy is used by Patrice for the thick veneers, or does he use the vertical saw? Maybe you should do a little experimenting with some inexpensive shop cut 1/16" veneers before continuing with this project.

As I see it, the problem with the classic style is that both the insert cuts and the background cuts are both being done from the pattern. I realize that this is the way it is normally done, but I also know that it doubles the chance for error. That is to say, some small deviations on the insert piece and then other small deviations on the background piece.

It seems more logical to me that if the background piece is cut first, a template/stencil is created in your background which could be used to mark the cut line for the matching insert piece. This marking would incorporate the small deviations from that first cutting and create a slightly altered pattern for the insert cutting which will result in a better match. This is the method I used for my Dragon marquetry and it worked perfectly after some experimenting. I simply cut the background out, drew a pencil tight around the inside edges of the cut to mark the insert piece and then cut right next to the line for a perfect fit. The insert material was covered with white paper to show my tracings clearly. The only problems I had with this method was having to use thin stencil material which was attached to and cut along with the background because my marquetry material was too thick to use for stencils.

I realize you probably won't want to use my idea here, but I do intend to try it myself since I am quite sure that there is no way that I can consistently cut half of a thin line on my chevy, but I might be able to see good enough to stay right next to a line. If not, my only other alternative is to use my scroll saw, which I know for sure will work well.

I have no doubt that you will somehow get around these problems and that your project will be a gem. I won't bother telling you not to give up because I already know you won't.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Paul,
just turned 64 on Saturday, 
so have some understanding of the expectation/reality dilemma.
However the desire/need to learn something new drives us forward,
and setbacks become problems that require solutions.
It drives us crazy at times, but it's a *good* crazy.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


You do such terrific work ,Paul. You could be the teacher!!!!!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Paul
It's worth remembering that the original marqueteurs were using hand cut blades that bear no comparison with today's products. Their finished works, with all of their "faults", are still admired and appreciated today. You are right to strive for the best possible result from your work but don't be too hard on yourself. Your work is still something that the many of us can only dream of!
Jim


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Good job Paul.
It is true the sawn veneer is hard on the blade, but I like cutting it better than the sliced, even if it is faster to cut, I like the coarse blade and sometime on the sliced it is to fast. Also the sawn get a better shading, deeper, it takes more time but what a difference.
As far as I can see your cutting is fine. Closer than ever to 40, my vision is taking a little bit of a blur and I have to look a bit further away at the line. If you are taking all the line out, as you are doing, it will be fine. On some sawn veneer I file a bit the back and the side as an angle away from the teeth so it is wider on the teeth side than the back of the blade, it is harder to follow a long straighter lines as there is less of a side to guide in the kirf, but definitely worth it in the tight curvy pieces. 
The main thing and you are doing it is being careful to cut at least half the line and the all line is better on the outward curves, the parts that sticks out and the inward curve, the flatter parts can squish a bit more.
This is good work Paul! You are doing it right!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Also to answer Stefang I do use solely the chevalet. Only when the pieces are to big for the extended arm and saw frame on my chevy do I go to the overhead saw, which means really rarely.For me nothing beats the chevalet, but what really matters is being comfortable with your tool.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrice. I know that the errors are small but I am used to better from the thinner veneer. I guess I will improve. The panels actually look quite tight for the most part although when they are all done there may be a few pieces that I can't live with and I will replace them then.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


As for eye wear, I use these. My dentist was wearing it and I asked if I could try them out and upon finding out they worked, I asked where I could order them.


















The set comes with 3 lens attachments. $84.99 at time of purchase. Hope this helps.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Haven't seen that one but the price is much higher than most of the ones I've been looking at. Are the lenses glass? Most seem to be acrylic. That could make a big difference.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


These are acrylic but of fine quality lens used in the medical field which is probably why the price is higher but Hey, they work for me and I'm happy!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


These are interesting discussions Paul. Thanks for keeping us informed and updated.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


I have no idea how you work to the tolerances you do Paul, quite amazing for a non woodie, all I know is I get a hell of a lot of pleasure every time I look at your latest adventure, 
Cheers Mate
Pete


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good to me Paul, and I can't use age for my excuse…


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Paul, I just started reading through this blog. I have to say, piece-by-piece scares me. It's hard to imagine cutting that accurately.

In the Boulle class Patrick talked about having a series of tiny dots for the layout instead of a solid line, where the goal was to cut half of each dot. Have you done that, and does it make it any easier?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what we used in class (stage two) and I've done it at home as well. It's a personal thing I think. I prefer the line, Patrice prefers the dots. What is important is that the line is as thin as your blade (.01").


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Reality Check*
> 
> *This entry is* a little on the philosophical side. It is about expectation and reality (one of which is quite easy to achieve).
> 
> ...


I have been thinking about trying my hand at marquetry and your latest project was just the push I needed to move forward.

Thanks for taking time to share your work and your trials. If you are like many of us, one needs new challenges to keep ourselves motivated and to expand our knowledge. The ones that never say never and anything is doable.

I like that.

P.S. I use these "Mag-Safe Whole Lens Magnifying safety glasses":http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/magnifying-safety-glasses-magnifying-safety-glass.htmls. You can get them in several different magnifications, and they fit really well.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Sand Shading and Organization*

*With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.

*The universal tray* is mostly the green Poplar leaves and I had a little problem there in that my Poplar was not as thick as the other veneer. It is actually quite thick at 1/28" but that's just not enough. I decided to experiment with laminating two layers. I knew this would work fine as I've done it before but I wasn't sure about the heat of sand shading it.

*This is what* the laminated pieces look like cut.










*Here's a shot* of a scrap piece that I practiced on to see if the Poplar would shade before the glue popped. I was happily surprised. it was just fine.










*So on to the* shading itself. I have to say that much of the organization and segregation of the pieces really took place during the shading exercise. Here is a look at most of the parts organized (poorly at this point) in a storage tray.










*Most of the shading* was done in the sand tray as shown below. The temperature varies around the tray, hottest in the center so more delicate parts stay to the outside.



















*I also shade* some of the trickier and more delicate pieces with a spoon. using this method you can bring very hot sand up from the bottom of the tray and do lots of damage very quickly. You have to be careful.

*I made this* little video to show how I shade some of the very smallest bits. I generally don't do this at the same time as the other shading. I like to do it during assembly so I can take the piece directly from the sand and while still on the pick, touch it to the glue brush and install it. I was too busy with the video to do that here.











*When all the* pieces are shaded the tray looks more like this. This is now the universal tray and only has pieces that will be in all panels.










*Then it is put* away to await assembly.










*If you are thinking* that the shading looks awfully severe in places, it does but when the surface is sanded much of that will go away and they wont look as "burned". ......... I hope ….... 

*Enough for tonight.

Thanks* for looking in.

Paul


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


I see patience and a beautiful project developing made of small pieces that make my eyes water just watching .
You have the patience of a saint and a skilled and seasoned craftsman .
I am starting to understand why thick veneer is of benefit in a project with small pieces like this that are just slightly larger than sawdust .
Sand Shading is interesting and is something to keep in mind as it may be useful elsewhere.

Klaus


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want to try this but I sure am enjoying watching your progress..


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul, You sure have improved since the wine box you brought to class..


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


When I see all those little parts in that tray my mind goes blank too much for me. Very interesting blog keep them coming I am enjoying every one.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Ah, Pye defined craftsmanship as the workmanship of risk.

In other words, you start to build, and the more time (and money) you have invested, the greater the cost of a mistake.

whether you know it or not, yer into that process.

Have fun and make it work buddy!

Eric


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul,

It certainly is coming along nicely. I'm glad I can enlarge these pictures on the computer though, or I probably couldn't see such tiny pieces!

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that lesson on sand shading Paul. It looks like you have completely overcome your earlier cutting problems just as I thought you would.The piece you are working on is absolutely stunning. Your color choices could not be better to show off the design. I have to admit that I find it scary seeing those tiny pieces and sand shading them to boot. I can see that 1/16" thick veneer helps with that, but I am wondering if that will be possible with the thin veneers. I also found your lamination very interesting, especially that the glue held in spite of the heat. I am enjoying your blog immensely both to see this beautiful work emerge and also to learn.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying following along and trying to get the gist of this. The patience this requires is incredible.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Stunning work Paul.
Just stunning.
Thanks for showing us all the steps.

Steve


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this latest instalment. As a real beginner, I appreciate seeing the marquetry process unfold in each post.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Looks like things are coming along very nicely Paul.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


You are the marquetry master Paul


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul, looks like you are making great progress. I thought that you had successfully laminated veneers together in a previous project? Regardless I remember Patrick saying you needed both heat and moisture to reverse HHG, in this case it looks like you are ok because you have the heat but the moisture is not sufficient to cause it to let go. Thanks for the video on your shading technique, I have to get a higher capacity burner because I can't seem to get the sand hot enough to use the spoon technique, even with the thin veneers I have used so far. I hope you are right that the severity of the shading will be lessened with surface sanding. I'm crossing my fingers and my toes!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Sand Shading and Organization*
> 
> *With my colors* mostly decided I went about cutting the pieces and dividing them into two groups. One group contained all the "universal" pieces. Those are the pieces that occur in all nine panels. The were assembled in one tray while the pieces that differ from flower to flower were organized in another tray. This second group includes the flower parts themselves and the parts of the leaves that directly contact the flowers. As each flower is different so are the contacting pieces.
> 
> ...


I never knew. I thought it was all done with air brush or something.
I can now see that there is FAR more skill sets used in such work.

Thanks again for sharing. It is beautiful.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*

*With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.

*Before I get* into that however, a couple of notes on things I've learned so far on this project.

*The first is the* eyesight / cutting accuracy issue that I had when started using this hard veneer. I did a little research online on the subject of magnifiers and realized that the reason my headband magnifier wasn't working for me was that the focal length was wrong for the work I was doing. Further, that the strength of the magnifier could be altered with reading glasses worn in conjunction with it. It turns out that my headgear, although not marked, is probably a 3 diopter magnifier with a focal length in the 12" area. By adding 1.25 reading glasses I get a 4.25 with a focal length of about ten inches and better magnification. More importantly, once I could see, the cuts got better.










*The second was* that removing bridges, especially those that supported very small "islands" was difficult and in many cases counterproductive. The photos below show the first background I cut and the last. You can see that I used fewer bridges and smaller bridges in the second. These were much easier and quicker to remove.



















*As for the assembly* itself, I used French kraft paper type mounting boards and hot hide glue, working from my two previously organized trays. It all went quite smoothly with only a few pieces needing a little filing to fit. I glued in all the parts except the flowers which I assembled dry. I'll explain why they aren't glued later.

*Here's a little video* of some of the assembly.











*Each mounting board* carries three drawer fronts. They represent the three backgrounds with the three flowers, each set has two flowers so the sets are AB,AC,BC. I will now print the pictures below, cut the individual drawer fronts apart and arrange them in the actual order that they will be installed. Here's the part about not gluing the flowers …....... when I get them arranged I will for the first time get a real look at how well the flower colors are distributed and I will be able to change any that I don't like.

*I did do a color* distribution exercise upon which I based the colors I used but I still want to see the real thing before I glue things down. I've included a photo of the preliminary distribution exercise.





































*That's it for now.* Next up is to make final decisions on the flowers and get them glued in and then on to making some drawers for them to mount on.

*Thanks for looking in.*

Paul


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Well - that looks first class! I'm enjoying the story.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Your marquetry is really looking good!

L/W


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


I am watching with excitement anticipating a grand finale .
Paul I just love the colours and design ,what a treat .

Klaus


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome! I can't believe how fast you are going.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul this is simply outstanding. I am pretty much speechless. Thank you for taking us along on this incredible journey.

Tom


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


You made it look easy, very nice work.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Looking great, Paul. You can definitely see a difference in those cuts compared to the earlier ones.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Fabulous work Paul. I knew that you would overcome those early problems. Besides wonderful cutting I think the sand shading came out really well too. I think that sand shading is much more of an art than just a skill as you have to decide where it will have the best effect. I liked the color distribution exercise too . It seems well worth the effort and I was glad to learn about the concept for future reference. I have been very impressed with all of your work from the start, but this project shows just how far you have come in such a short time!

As for the magnifying headset, I too had calculated 10" as the correct distance. I think I would have to use my prescription glasses though, otherwise I can't focus. I was hoping for 2X magnification, but maybe that isn't enough? I will probably have to consult with an optician.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul
It's looking great. Wonderful colour arrangements. Can't wait to see the finished article. Thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul. Really enjoying this.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Looks like you've really been busy! And, it's looking really great. This will be one to be proud of.
Roger


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


My awe has been inspired.
This is just jaw dropping.

Steve


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul, 
Looking very nice indeed.
Keith


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work Paul!

Lee


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this Paul. I love watching the progression in skill and learning. One of the things I like most about this site is watching a jock gain skills. I like going back on a jocks project page to see the early work and latest contributions. Your marquetry started out pretty nice and now you are pre-master.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


This is a cool project and you are doing real good on it. I appreciate the tip on the optiviser and reading glasses as my eyesight is doing weird stuff, it is called aging I've been told, and I have to be real close to focus. 
For the bridges in saw ebony I go with gouges and take it away little by little rather than go straight in there with the knife. 
The shading is really nice and the journey is well narrated. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul. I'm not sure what kind of headband magnifier you have. I added this LED light to mine and wow what a difference it made.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058ECQ46/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mike


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


*Spectacular!*

COOL…

You work SO Fast too! ( LOL )


----------



## WPatrick (Mar 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I am impressed with the evolution of your work. You have really taken to this process.

Good tip on the magnification. I use an optivisor lens #4 which is 2X at 10". I have normal variable lens glasses which I wear all the time, and the optivisor works fine over my glasses. That is interesting, as the upper part of my glasses is for distant vision, and that is the part I use while cutting. It is not possible to use the lower part of my glasses as my head would have to be tilted back to the limit.

I don't have specific reading glasses, but there is still time…

I want to point out that you are using sawn veneers, and the work is much easier, in my opinion.

Keep cutting!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the kind comments.

*About the colours*, I take no credit. These sawn veneers have very vibrant colours and some of the species are unseen in commercial sliced veneers. The dark yellow is Araracanga, the red is a Ribbon Bloodwood, and some of the others are Pink Peroba, Pink Ivory, Espenille, and quilted Maple. The greens are all from sliced Poplar, laminated to get the thickness. All colours are natural, no dyes.

*Patrice*, I cut the bridges the same as you. I have a #3-8 fishtale gouge that I really like for it.

*About the magnifiers*, it seems that in these things (I suppose because the distance from the eyes is fixed) the focal length and magnification are directly related and fixed.. A 3 diopter lens will be about 12 to 14" f/l and about 1.6 to 1.75X magnification. A 4 d lens will be around 10" f/l and about 2X magnification. They go up to a 7 d which is 6" f/l and 2.75X magnification.
However if you add reading glasses (really just magnifiers anyway) you can add the diopters. I now have cheap reading glasses in 1.25, 1.5, 2, 2.5, and 3. I had to mark them with coded bits of masking tape on the arms to tell them apart. 

*Patrick*, I find that some things (assembly comes to mind) are easier and some (cutting comes to mind) are harder. I have certainly done tighter piece by piece before. This has more gaps than I would like. I may have been too careful not to have the pieces too big as well.

Thanks again


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


That is impressive Paul. Nice work!


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul , your work and expertise really astound me. Absolutely beautiful!.. As for the magnification issue, I totally understand, I also found that wearing 1.25 reading glasses in conjunction with my headband magnifier while cutting pearl , made all the difference., also I must add, that having really good lighting is a must. I modified my headband magnifier by adding 2 battery powered bright LED lights to either side of the factory supplied center- mounted halogen light. the LED's articulate , therefore can be positioned so as to illuminate right where you are cutting. These lights in conjunction with the overhead , and two task lights positioned on either side of the work eliminate any shadows that would possibly obscure your cut lines.. I'm looking forward to seeing the end result on this project. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


I'm really happy with my new "chevalight" but since two of my respected buddies are recommending magnifier mounted lighting, I'm going to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Wow Mr. P! those are awesome  you sure have gained some skills!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


I'm proud of my friend from Canada .. virtuoso ..


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Wow, this looks absolutely stunning..


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Better and better! That shading is really nice! It is good to have options on the arrangement of the flowers. I'll let my wife help on that, if I ever get to the marquetry. I have a lot of projects that I want to do, but the marquetry will be a little while off until I complete those.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul this is beautiful ! This is going to be something really special when your done. I look forward to your next blog.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


holy smokes! that's a mazing work paul!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul, this is progressing very nicely. Thanks for the tip about the reading glasses with the optivisor…I will have to try that! I am also starting to build a portfolio of reading glasses LOL! The shading looks like it is going to work just fine!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul I haven't been around for some time just checked in and had a look at your work…...just keeps getting better and so fast?? I'm getting slower as I age what's your secret? The next project I would like to see is a fullsize marquetry skiff 
Cheers
Trevor


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Trevor. I've missed you.
I've added some marquetry doors to my full size sailboat. Will that do?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawer Front Marquetry Assembly*
> 
> *With all the cutting* and sand shading done and all the pieces properly organized, it's time to have some fun. If you've done everything right up to this point, the assembly really is fun as you get to see the marquetry image materialize before your eyes.
> 
> ...


Paul I never stop to be amazed by your work, to see your patience and your skills make these fine details.
Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*

*Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.





































*The drawers are* solid Walnut with three corners dovetailed and the fourth attached to the hinge barrel.

*In the first photo* above and in the next one I am using a sawing jig that I made from David Barron's design. 
In the article I used he suggested 7/8" magnets and I made the mistake of reading "Rare Earth" between the lines. The jig didn't work as well for me as I had hoped, partly because the magnets were WAY too strong and partly because my somewhat arthritic thumbs are not. In the subsequent photos below I have switched to the Veritas jig which works exactly the same except that the magnets aren't as strong and the screw clamp does the holding. My dovetails are better and my thumbs are much happier.




























*The hinge pins* must be a very close tolerance to keep the drawers from drooping when open and resting on each other when closed. I know lots of people work with precision measuring tools and many are better turners than I am but I have always been a "measure from the work" kind of guy so this is how I achieved the necessary close tolerance. (The wood is Queen Ebony and I'm not expecting it to swell up at all.)

*I cut a square* of 3/4" plywood and drilled a 1/8" hole in the middle.










*Then I made* a 1/2" hole half way through centering on the 1/8" hole.










*I roughed out* a shaft and turned one end to 1/2", gauged with a 1/2" wrench, cut off the oversize end …










*.... and fitted it* in the block, now mounted on the live center. This allowed me to fit a cut off segment of one of my actual hinge barrels onto the shaft and move it along as I reduced the shaft.










*Doing it this way* I was able to remove the dowel from the lathe and check for fit in the actual barrels and still return it to the lathe if it was too tight.



















*When I was satisfied*, I applied a little wax.










*Here's a rough* assembly. It still knocks apart and that's a good thing because it has to travel to Az. at the end of the week. There is minimal play in the hinges and no noticeable droop despite the appearance in the last photo. The apparent droop there is "wide angle droop". It corresponds to the apparent arc in the perfectly flat top. 



















*That's all for now*. My next entry will be from sunny Az. where I will be getting on with the rest of the marquetry.

*Thanks for looking in*.

Paul


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Paul, I am really excited to see how this turns out. Looks like a fantastic project.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Very VERY nice…

Thank you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Wow, U R moving right along on this. I was wondering if you'd have to give up 
AZ to keep on keeping on with this, but the cat is out of the bag now ;-) Have a safe trip.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


ok paul here is the deal, sometime this winter, you and your sweety drive to alabama, and you give me one on one classes for 5 days, i will feed you some of the best cooking i can muster, ill grill you steaks, bake you your favorite pies, cakes, you will have free anything and everything…..i shall build your romantic fires for the night….resting in the lovley weather of the life in the country in the south, peach cobblers….waffles and eggs, pancakes and eggs, real french toast…LOL…


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Very nice case build, looks real good. By sweety I think he means your chevy.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


It's looking good!
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


I love the box case and the barrel hinge set-up Paul. I'm sure that if a jewel thief breaks into your house he will take the jewelry box too. I would caution you about taking Bob's hospitality down there in Alabama with all that good food. He plans to fatten you up so you won't be able to leave because you will be to large to fit into your car and then he will keep you until he learns all your woodworking secrets. That could take quite a long time.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


My oh my, Paul. This is taking shape really fast!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


This is so awesome. I am at a loss for words.

Have a safe trip,
Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the process steps. I love to see how thing are designed and made like that!!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Dear friend Paul to perfection leads your project!


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Paul-just fantastic. I can't wait to see the marquetry added to the case, this is going to be stunning.

Is the black on the marquetry panels ebonized walnut or gaboon ebony? I thought it was the latter, so I'm assuming that the ebonized walnut is to avoid the crazy expensive real ebony everywhere else?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*Bob*, I was all set to take you up until Mike put me onto your fiendish plan. ........ good try though. 

*Joe*, you are exactly right. The Gaboon Ebony veneer is just too precious to be using anywhere except the marquetry. Ebonized walnut will match it very well.
It isn't just about the expense either. There is only so much Gaboon Ebony to be had and I don't believe it should be squandered.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Paul,

If you fall for Bob's plan, I'll drive down and wash dishes for him while he feeds you up - and look on from the corner stool and sweep the sawdust and chips in the shop!

-Paul


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


That is looking so cool.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Paul, I like this and as always you do an excellent job of organizing and presenting it. I will make a similar offer to Grizz's. You come to Florida, I will feed you, house you, show you a good time, in exchange for some brain sucking. Maybe your wife wants to learn how to make soap, or visit a neat garden, or take a carriage ride. I'm sure we could find something to keep her busy while we steal away in the shop. Just throwing it out there, now that you are retired and all….....


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Paul,
As always your descriptions and pictures are fascinating and the organization of your work process is to be admired. 
Have a safe trip to AZ, 
Bob


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken. I just read my wife the comments here and she says I should hang up a shingle " Will teach marquetry for food".


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Hahaha nice one


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


well things here have been really busy and i was totally distracted from this past, but dang it mike, you ruined my whole plan, it would have gone so smoothly if you would have just kept your flapper shut…lol…well that was my best hand paul…if my peach cobbler wont get you down here, then i guess ill just have to stick with making things with toothpicks…..as for you mike…im going to have to figure out how to take care of you next time..lol…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


This is utterly fantastic Paul. Very, Way cool!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


well ken might have a carriage, i cant compete with that, BUT i bet ya my peach cobbler will beat any carriage ride ive ever been on…the last one i saw was on seinfeld and the horses had eaten a can of mac and beef and the horses had the worse gas ever….now…sitting down to peach cobbler with vanilla bean ice cream…oh yea…i bet you think on that all the way down here…not some horse ride….LOL…SORRY KEN…i can get competitive….lol


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Drawers, Dowels, and Dovetails*
> 
> *Well all the colour* decisions have been made and the flowers are glued in. The next job is to build a jewellery box to glue them onto. I have decided on Baltic Birch plywood for the carcase because it is very important that the top and bottom do not warp. With no ends on the carcase itself the outer reaches of both are supported only on the back and inner edges.The bottom, back, and top are dovetailed and the dividers are in dados. I veneered both sides of the bottom and dividers but won't do the inside of the top until I can apply the top marquetry at the same time. The veneer is Walnut and , like the drawers, will be ebonized.
> 
> ...


Very impressive Paul. Nice work


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Messing With a Master*

*My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.

*This entry is dedicated* to Pierre Gole, one of the truly gifted "masters" of the Louis XIV era. I had originally wanted to do the top and ends with some Jean Henri Riesener tracings I had done and use a lozenge background as he often did. It might have looked something like this. The top here is a colored printout of my tracing and the drawer fronts are printouts of photos of my actual marquetry.










*When I asked Patrice* what he thought of the idea, he kindly pointed out that I was mixing Louis XIV with Louis XVI and that really wasn't right. After some study I wholeheartedly agree. He sent me off paging through my copies of Pierre Ramond's books and searching the internet for more epoch appropriate motifs. I haven't settled on a top motif as yet although I have some ideas but I think I have the ends figured out, pending approval from my mentors of course.

*Here's what I found* and what I've come up with for the side (end) motifs.

This is a photo from Google images of one of Pierre Gole's iconic pieces. Beside it is my Inkscape tracing (by hand, not autotrace). I don't know why they look so fuzzy here.










*When I printed it out* it was clear that it just wouldn't work in a 9" square area so I started "messing" with it. Whether it is tribute or sacrilege, I'm not really sure but I do know I'm not alone in doing it. 
I enlarged the central part and eliminated the swirls in the top corners first but that left the top looking vacant and the motif was the wrong shape for the space so I "borrowed" some elements, re-sized them, copied them, flipped them, and rotated them and came up with what I think are complimentary corner motifs.










*To be sure that* they were cut-able, I decided to do a practice run of the new corners before committing to the good veneer. As I was also looking at some other Gole motifs for possible inclusion on the top I made a little composition including the corners and a bird / acanthus / flower motif that I found in one of the "Masterpieces of Marquetry" volumes. This is a photo of part of a page.










*From that fuzzy photo* I did a tracing of the motif and added a couple of extra leaves to suit my space.
the composition looked like this.










*I cut it in* a 6" X 9" format to simulate the size the corners would be on the jewellery box using dyed black, padauk, curly maple, and poplar in painting in wood style.

*My wife really quite likes it* so it will become a little box to sit on our breakfast table to house our various "nesting material" that accumulates there. This, however is likely as far as it will go for now as it was primarily an experiment.










*The good news * is that the experiment was a success and I should have no trouble cutting the pieces for the jewellery box from the "good stuff"

That's enough for now. I'll be back when there's more to talk about. It's getting exciting.

*Thanks for looking in*

Paul


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


There are some pieces that are utterly incredible and you have made one of them Paul… You really are producing some awesome work.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


I am speechless…..
Dang you do nice work.

Steve


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


It is exciting to follow the stages of your work Paul .. a beautiful journey through the history, and artwork were done the hands of a gifted man. In which simply see how this fine man delights in his work.
Dusan


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


That is one outstanding piece of art…Thanks for sharing the process with us….


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


You are good sorry very good and you think you are excited I am more so to see this *MASTER PIECE * coming near completion and that small sample piece with the bird is just marvelous .
Keep us updated as you go Please this is something !!!!

Thanks 
your friend 
Klaus


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


this is way beyond making a regular jewelry box, this is so beautiful paul, by the looks of things here, you have not spent much time golfing, i really look forward to your next post ,im just gob smacked here.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Outta sight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


It is such a pleasure to watch this project. Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


That is just* AWESOME…*

I think I'd go blind trying to cut all of those ultra small pieces… and working with them… It's amazing how you can do it…

*The sand burning shading sure makes a huge difference… the shading of The Artist really works nice!*

COOL work…

Enjoy Sunny Arizona… * Happy Thanksgiving!*


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


What, Did Paul raise the woodworking standards again??? I give up…..


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Paul, this is amazing. Keep up the great work


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Even as an experiment that is terrific work. I agree with grizz this is beyond a jewelry box.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


(without speech)

Tom


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Knocked my socks off! I pulled them back on as it is a bit chilly tonight. When I looked back at the screen, it knocked them off again!! This is just an experiment to see if the "good" one will work!! I nominate Shipwright for master of LJ.


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Wow! . This was the first word that blurted out of my mouth , with out thinking. What a work of art. I've always admired and been in awe of the " truly gifted masters" such as Pierre Gole , Andre' Charles Boulle , and Jean Henri Reisner for their beautiful and complex marquetry pieces, I also stand in awe of what the furniture and cabinet makes were producing in this period. Paul I think that these "masters" would be pleased with the work that you're doing.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Great progress here Paul. I think you are on the right track with your editing of the Golle patterns. It's unlikely that he drew them himself anyway, and I'm sure he manipulated the design to suit the constraints he was facing. That being said I really like the revisions that you made, and the "experiment" turned out very nicely and can stand alone as a piece with of merit in its own right. This is going to be a legacy project, and I can't wait to see what you come up with next. Keep going!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Paul. You are creating a benchmark piece for others to admire and aspire to.
Jim


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul, the recomposed designs are awesome. Don't hesitate if you need stuff from the Louvre museum, remember I have full time free access and a DSLR that demands to be used!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


+1 Tomoose … What can you say to such an artist?


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


One of the most visually stunning pieces I have seen on this website.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


Just WOW.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


I'm late getting back but thank you all for the kind comments.
*Topa*, you gotta get some garters.
*Thomas*, thanks for the offer. You can always send me good marquetry photos. I do envy your access to the Louvre and the Musée des arts Décoratifs. If only you could get closer and get some light on things.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


I think the socks might have pulled them down too ! ;-)) That has to be in the all time top 10 LJ projects.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Messing With a Master*
> 
> *My last entry* here was almost a month ago and I was about to leave for Arizona for the winter. Well, I've been here (Az.) for almost a month now and I'm just getting around to the jewellery box. When I left off I had just dovetailed the drawers and dry assembled the whole box to assure myself that going on was in fact, a good plan. There's a little more to the drawers but I'll deal with that another time.
> 
> ...


I'm speechless. I know the OMG, and the  smiley face, but, how do you make a jaw hit the floor????? OH, wait, I'm still tryin to pick mine up after seeing this. !!! WowZa, Paul!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*

*Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.










*The bottoms will be* 1/4" plywood veneered both sides with walnut and ebonized. Because the plywood can't show on the hinge columns and to strengthen the corner joint I half lapped a piece of queen ebony onto the hinge corner of each,...










*glued them on*, and trimmed them flush. (Those of you who know my shops will notice that the last one was at my home shop and this one is in my Az. shop)










*As the two* inside edges of the bottoms will be seen when the drawer is opened, I routed a little rebate and inlaid a bit of solid walnut. The two outside edges will be covered with marquetry.










*So that brings* the construction details up to date. Now for the tricky part. I spent a lot of time trying to tune the cantilevers with my carefully turned ebony hinge pins but in the end the tolerances were just not good enough. I switched to 1/2" brass tubing inserted into the holes in the drawers and 7/16" for the pin. With 1/32" wall the fit makes a perfect brass on brass bearing with much less play.

*The cantilevers will* make or break the structural side of the project. They must move so smoothly that you can't stop playing with them. They cannot touch any other part when they swing, and they need to close leaving the front and side panels perfectly planar and with very small cracks because the end marquetry will be a single picture.
............. That's why it took so long but ….. I did get 'em done.










*Here's a little video* of the resulting hinge action.




  











*Now the rest* of the drawer front marquetry pieces can be glued on and I can get started with the end motifs.
It may be a while before the next entry but at least I'm pretty sure there will be a next one. There were moments when …...

Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Most people will think they have fully appreciated this piece by admiring the marquetry. They will only have gotten half of the experience! Fantastic work!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


A whole bunch of us know exactly what can go wrong with swinging doors/drawers like that. You nailed it. 
Looks like a good move with the brass tubes. But still, a lot could go wrong.

I am humbled.
Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Paul, you are a master marqueteer!Those are exquisite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


''tHERE WERE MOMENTS WHEN".....good thing you dont have a wood stove…lol…you have done very well to achieve this point of the build, im so happy for you paul, you can be assured we all will wait patiently for the next part, i wish you well…


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Indeed a lot of effort, inventiveness .. and certainly elegance!
Well done Paul.
Assuming you will the inside of the trays to be coated with some beautiful luxurious plush (as already done in the epoch of which are inspired).
I repeat … it's exciting to follow your work.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Outstanding….


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


That is incredible Paul. Very nice work


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


This is an amazing build not counting the marquetry…I am enjoying (& learning) watching your progress.
Thanks!!


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Sometimes metal is just a better solution than wood , as in the case.
The case is coming along nicely, I know how hard it is sometimes to keep everything lined up so that it keeps in the same plane.
Nice work

Keith


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Paul,

It seems to me that you are always coming up with more challenges. Beautiful movement sir. Mission accomplished. Your talents and skills are top notch.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Thanks for the update, Paul. Incredilble work on those drawers and hinges - so smooth. Please continue bringing us all along on this fantastic voyage.

Tom


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


*Looking GREAT!*

I'm glad you got your hands in there… it put the size into the right perspective… wasn't as BIG as it looked! LOL

... very nice!

*It will be a Knock Out when done!*

Thank you for showing!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Looking damn good already. Did you wax a bit the brass rods to avoid any possible long term issues like verdigris developping inside the hinges?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Paul 
That is fun to watch ,well thought out precision fitting of the cantilevered drawers .
You are taking us on a behind the scenes journey that makes one appreciate the cabinet even more seeing all the casework that comes before the marquetry application .

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Thanks all,

*Thomas*, not yet but I will put a little wax or oil on them when I do final assembly. They will also, of course, have to be removable.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Another great post Paul, This is going to be one amazing piece of work.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Paul, you really executed that fit perfectly. Looks like moving to the brass was definitely the right call. Are you concerned about the strength of the joint at the hinge corner itself? I'm wondering how much downward force it would take to "accidentally" snap one those swinging drawers right off the hinge pin. Maybe a remote possibility but I'm sure this piece will be a treasured family heirloom and I can just see a future situation arising involving a little kid… I'm sure making the hinge pin removable will facilitate any future repair.

Can't wait to see the next update with the marquetry going on.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


The choice of brass for the hinges was a wise one, with longevity in mind. A little lube, as has been mentioned, will help, as well. This project is going to beautiful when finished (it already is)! I'd recommend lacquering the brass before putting it all together and lubricating it. That should help with any corrosion issues.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


I watch this latest build in awe, it's like watching the back room work in a museum. 
The "little" videos give your story even more depth. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


Fantastic!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tuning the Cantilevered Drawers*
> 
> *Now that I have* the plan in place for the end marquetry there is a little housekeeping to be done with the drawers. The pull out ones in the centre column are straightforward and relatively easy so I have already glued the marquetry to them. The tricky ones are the cantilevered drawers in the side columns.
> When last seen they looked like this. They were glued up but had no bottoms.
> ...


You are precision at its best Paul


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Just Some Pretty Pictures*

*Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.

*Whatever the cause*, the result is stunning IMHO. Just thought you might enjoy a look. 
(Yes I did notice the blob of junk on my lens …. but too late for these photos.)





































*Applying the shellac*




  











*Thanks* for looking in.

Paul


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Yep. Exactly the kind of awesomeness I was expecting both from you and from those great sawn veneers. And there's still more to come!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Wow
I just watched the video and those colors just popped and everything came to life .
Boy you make it look like it is a everyday thing and I watch with amazement as you are creating this beautiful box .

Klaus


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


LOOKING SUPER GOOD!

Very nice!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


WOW! Just WOW! This is beautiful enough that I'll have to show my wife. The danger is that she will expect me to make something like this for her, and I have a deficit of time- I don't think I will live long enough to get to your level, even if I live another 30 years.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Simply outstanding..vibrant & stunning colors! How many hours will you have in this project?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Très bien!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Absolutely incredibalistic Paul….you have really made tremendous advancements in your marquetry.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Great stuff


----------



## sscartozzi (Jul 31, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Incredible craftsmanship. Incredible colors.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work, just another day in the work shop.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Paul,

WOW! This is exquisite. Can't wait to see more.

L/W


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable Paul, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Ditto LARRYW.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.

*Thomas*, I'm just getting started the rest is much more complex. Wish me luck. 

*gbear*, I'm not counting hours on this project. It is special. A wild guess would be 100-150 at this point.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


You do beautiful work


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


i could just imagine that when you started to put some sealer on it, and the color and grain started to come alive, its a feeling only a wood freek could imagine..freek is not good, connoisseur is better, i'm just happy to be a part of seeing this happen, if you think you might get too excited, might want to wear a depends…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Man o man. Unbelievable.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


I wish you luck for the rest then, but I think the only luck you need is undisturbed time in the workshop


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Breathtaking work Paul. We can only be envious of your efforts and admire your craftsmanship on this piece.
Jim


----------



## Brice1 (Dec 21, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Stunning Paul, simply stunning. Thanks so much for sharing this work - it's genuinely an inspiration.

Brice


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Absolutely - Outstanding


----------



## yuridichesky (Jan 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


This is the most incredible piece I've ever seen. Superb!


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Simply Beautiful sir. When I grow up, I'll still wish I had your skills. You have fashioned a masterpiece.

When I hear discussions of the old masters, I can't help but mention that the new masters are alive and well today. As a society, we have learned from the old masters and have taken it up several notches. Your work is clear evidence of my statement. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Simply put…astounding work!

Lee


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Now that the course is complete, when do we take the test!!???
Excellent tutorial. A job well done! Beautiful piece. It will live on forever. Roman


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Simply beautiful. Outstanding job, Paul.

Tom


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! Incredible Craftsmanship, Paul!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


That is truly beautiful, great workmanship.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


That's awesome.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


It's coming along great Paul, nice job!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Just Some Pretty Pictures*
> 
> *Once the drawer* mechanics were sorted out to my satisfaction, I was able to apply the marquetry to the last six and get a first coat of shellac on them to protect the surface until finishing time. I was prepared for it but the beauty and colours of the sawn veneers took me by surprise. I'm guessing that the vibrancy of the colours has something to do with the fact that the logs were not abused prior to the veneer being cut as is the case with slicing.
> 
> ...


Wow! Wow!! Wow!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*

*With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.

*I decided to use* the painting in wood technique as the motif lends itself to the style and there were to be only two copies. I made up a packet with two layers of Poplar face to face, two layers of Ebony face to face and three layers of basswood waster to carry the other components. The two Ebony layers were made up of the previously fitted drawer side components veneer taped together. The flower and basket parts were added to the wasters and were Araracanga, Bloodwood, and Curly Maple.










*Very careful alignment* of the layers to each other, and even more importantly to the pattern, was absolutely essential.



















*Then, at last*, it was time to drill a hole (three actually) and start cutting.










*This is the first* piece that I cut. What you see is the bottom plywood piece from the cut placed in the top plywood hole. This is a check that I repeat often during stack cutting to be sure I'm not getting conical.










*As I cut*, I assembled the parts in a drawer, closely fitted because there were so many tiny parts, many that looked very much alike. This was quite scary as the picture grew because all it would take would be to bump the tray and I would be spending hours trying to reassemble the parts. I took lots of pictures, one every time I moved a group of parts from my working tray to the storage tray.





































*.... You get the idea.*

*Finally,* after ten days and ~ 40 hours of cutting, it was done and I could at last open the packet and remove the backgrounds. This meant I could move the "loose" assemblies into the enclosure of the Ebony grounds and breathe a small sigh of relief.










*At this point*, if you are Patrice or Patrick, you shade all the pieces and then assemble on a paper mounting board with HHG but since I'm not and I'm nowhere near as confident in my shading, I pre-assembled on clear adhesive backed shelf liner. This gives me a chance to look at my motifs and make changes if I want and it also allows me to remove the pieces, one at a time, sand shade them, and replace them. I like to be able to see how the shading looks and maybe adjust my technique a little as I go.

*Here are the two motifs* as first assembled.










*Here I have changed* some of the flower colors. I had three colors for each part and only needed two assemblies so I could make changes after seeing the finished pictures.










*And after taking* all that time to cut, shading only took about four hours for the first one. This photo shows dramatically how much difference can be made by sand shading.










*All and all,* I am very pleased to have gotten this far without losing a single tiny piece and with no serious mishaps. It is by no means perfect but I feel like I have crossed a line in my marquetry journey with this cut.










*I still have to* shade the second one, mount them on paper mounting boards, fill with black mastic, and separate them into threes before they get near the drawer sides, but I feel like the hardest part is done ...... for this part.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is pretty sensational!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Wow, I wish I had something more profound to say, but wow is what comes to mind. So much detail, so intricate looking. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Ok, when is the textbook scheduled to be published? Your attention to detail, along with the clear explanations and photos, could easily become a popular reference manual.
Really interesting and inspiring Paul. Thanks.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


It's going to be fantastic…..Heck, it already is.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Going to be spectacular. You're going to have to do some clowns, or maybe puppies, something shamefully banal, to come down from the buzz of just working on this project. LOL
Roger


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Instead of saying "WOW" I'm just sighing! LOL! You my friend are in another world of crafting!


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


That's just fabulous Paul, thanks for sharing.

It's amazing to see this come together, and I'm totally blown away by the work your doing. I'm eager to get started with my own marquetry projects now that the chevy is finished. I ordered some dyed veneer and plan to amuse myself with making some more sample pieces and assorted tchotchke.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


just…WOW…............look at all those tiny pieces. What an exquisite piece it will be!!

Nice work, Paul….....................Jim


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, It is really outstanding to watch this process….


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Ok no more WOW I am stunned by what you just presented and you say you are not done .
This is absolutely mind boggling that one person can have that kind of endurance and focus .
But I see your secret to all of this and I spotted it in the eighth picture the good luck penny that explains it .LOL
Thanks for entertaining us and you deserve all the comments above and then some and a tutorial certainly is a thing for you to keep in mind since you are keeping such good records with pictures .

Thanks for the terrific blog segment .

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, I'm pretty happy with this myself.

*Peter*, you talk about intricate! but it is really only about half of the original Gole motif.










*John*, Thanks but I'll leave the book writing to the people who are actually good at this. I'm feeling better about my progress but I'm not in that club just yet.

*Roger*, You nailed it. I'm worn out on this at the moment so I have a few simple little boxes to knock off and a chevy reno on for the next couple of weeks. Then I have to start thinking about the main motif …. the top.

*Klaus*, This is as close to a tutorial as I can get. I strongly recommend ASFM for anyone who wants to learn how to do this correctly.

Thanks again


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Very nice indeed.
Well done,
Keith


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Paul,

This is really incredible! Thanks for the picture showing the difference after the sand shading. It really brings the piece to life.

L/W


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Yes!! That is a *Major WOW!!*

*Awesome! *

I just cannot see myself coming close to doing that… with all of that ULTRA SMALL stuff all over the place… One sneeze and I would be a basket case! LOL

I'm glad that you can DO IT!

You do absolutely WONDERFUL work! I admire you!

*Beautiful work…*

Thank you very much for your work in taking the pictures and posting it for us!
... I know that That takes a lot of time and effort to do… and you do it well!

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thank you for taking time to make pictures and tell us how you did it. I like to read it very much! But more I like the things you are making. GREAT.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Paul
This is absolutely stunning. The attention to detail is just amazing. Your pictures are producing a step by step guide for those who would follow in your footsteps.
Jim


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


The shading comparison really sells the technique. By the way, I can't remember if you pointed out what sand type you use (as to composition and grit). I find with my small-scale attempts that regular beach sand (tiny coral bits) seems to give a rather granulate shading, not a really smooth one.


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


amazing to see


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, Paul. Very small and accurate little pieces, it looks like your having fun. It makes me want to start cutting some veneer.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


well when you say its not perfect i guess that is from your perspective, as far as i can see , i dont see any problems at all…this is where a trained eye comes into play…it sure is beautiful paul, if you can, tell me what was your exact goal in doing this piece.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Superb Paul!

Lee


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


I am really enjoying watching this come together, Paul. Thanks for the detailed photos and descriptions - you are extraordinary. Keep up the good work!

Tom


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


*Bob*, These two pieces will go on the ends (sides) of the cantilevered drawers on the jewellery box.
The picture will be in three pieces, the Ebony already is.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


This is looking really good Paul! Thank you for sharing the progress with us.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Wow. 
What else can we say. Paul, that is just amazing - you must be proud.

Me, I just made a Washington Monument out of walnut for my daughter to give to her boss. I won't even post it. You have outdone yourself.

Merry Christmas,
Steve


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


I'm the guy standing in the corner looking dumbfounded while trying to get a sense of how this all goes together and how you keep track of the process. 
Thank you so much for taking the time to document your work and to think I always felt a shipwright was the pinnacle of woodworking.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Wow! Incredible! Formidable! Magnifique! Exceptionnel! And I like it.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Paul, thanks for the photos it made it all come together. This is some project. I think you have reached a new level in you marquetry skills.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes Paul…this is work on par with the original I would say. What a difference the shading makes  40 hrs of cutting is quite an undertaking. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the top!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


I'm just speechless Paul. All's I'll say is, you're an amazing artisan!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


These are amazing pieces of work Paul and they very clearly illustrate what you have accomplished since you started with marquetry such a short time ago. The sand shading here looks to me like the best you've done so far in spite of your past shading work being of such a high caliber already. All very inspiring!!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul, I finally have had a chance to look at this as it was sitting in my email for a few days. All I can say is I agree you have crossed a line in your marquetry journey. Beautiful!


----------



## PERLarryC (Feb 14, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Ten days of cutting .... but the end motifs are done*
> 
> *With the design* decided and the drawer front marquetry installed the time finally came to tackle the cutting of the end motifs. This is by far the most ambitious motif I have ever attempted and I can say in all honesty, I wasn't all that sure I could do it.
> 
> ...


A while ago you didn't think that you could do it. I think that you can do anything that you set your mind to. This is beautiful work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Mounting the end motifs*

*First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.










*When I'm finished* shading and I'm happy with the composition, I cover the glue side with masking tape, flip it over and remove the film from the show side.



















*Then I take* the whole thing and mount it in one piece on (French) kraft paper with hot hide glue. After pressing (moderate pressure) and letting the glue dry, I remove the tape.










*Here the piece* has been filled with black mastic. (HHG, fine sawdust, black poster paint powder)










*Here comes* the scary part. Before I assembled the ebony layer of the packet, I cut the panels for the centre drawers to exact dimension. I then carefully aligned the layers in the packet. Now I have to separate the panels at exactly the lines of division in the ebony layer.





































*As it turns out*, I got the cuts done pretty much as I had hoped and heaved a huge sigh of relief. The relief lasted a few minutes before I realized that the really scary part was next. When you glue these to the substrate, you don't get to see them so you label and mark everything you can think of, dry fit ten times and then suck it up and apply glue and press them. If you get one upside down (or an eighth of an inch too high or low or left or right, or crooked), there is really no way to fix the problem. ....... hence the mulitple dry fits, marking etc.
The picture below looks pretty ordinary but represents a night of poor sleep, two actually as I did the other side the next day.










*To make a long story short*, I got away with it this time. At my age this is firmly in the risk taking field as I seem to make little "slip of the mind" mistakes more often than I used to. But I made it this time so on to the next challenge.

*Here's how they looked* all mounted on the drawers and out in the Arizona sun.





































*You may notice* that the 2" wide "bump out" strip looks a little bare in plain black. Well …....... be patient.

This is a picture of part of a page in "Masterpieces of Marquetry"










*With that* I'll sign off for tonight and get a good sleep.

*Thanks for looking in*.

Paul


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Excellent work bud. Fit for a king. Or queen?


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Seems like you lost sleep for no reason. Looks wonderful Paul.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


.... I can breathe now…

... was holding my breath for a long time during that Hitchcock dialog…

Sure glad it turned out OK… It's nice to breathe again! LOL

What a Beauty of a Job / Project!

Thank you for the Pins & Needles experience…
... I can sleep better now…

Gnite… ZZZzzzzz….


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Top job Paul! It's the scary stuff that makes it real.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


It looks like its all coming together just fine….Outstanding..


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Looks marvelous. Many hours well spent.
Roger


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Paul looking good …


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


I would so much love to look over your shoulder for a day or two as you work.
Happy new year,
Mads


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Incredible Paul, just outstanding. No surprise coming from you.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Do you ever feel at a loss for proper words? Well I do right now.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Simply amazing. Beautiful work. Donʻt think I would attempt it.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Very informative and interesting Paul. I learn something with every new blog entry you post. This is developing into a spectacular work of art.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Wow.
Absolutely incredible.

I just love to watch this come together.
Steve


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


fantastic paul, its coming along after many hours of hard work, thumbs up on this…


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Incredible & stunning.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Looking better all the time. Enjoy a well-earned night of good sleep!

Tom


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Paul, when do we write our exams for the excellent course you have given us?
I enjoyed every lecture! Looking forward to the next course! Roman

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Amazing Paul. Really impressive work, this is amazing stuff.

How thick is the french veneer you're using? I was setting up for my first project yesterday and the stuff I have is .020". Pretty thin, I wish is was twice the thickness it is, or maybe three times.

I laminated newsprint onto the show face with HHG to reinforce it while I cutting and assembling.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone

*Roman*, there is no exam, I wouldn't know how to mark it. 

*Joe*, the veneers I'm using here are from two sources. The exotics are sawn veneers from Les Fils de J George in Paris and they are 1.5mm. The poplar, curly maple and walnut are sliced veneers from Certainly Wood and are 1/16".
1.5mm and 1/16" are very very close. 
The thicker veneers (the very hard exotics anyway) are much harder to cut but everything else about them is superior, particularly assembly and sanding. The sawn veneers have a vibrancy of colour I've never seen in sliced.

Thanks again.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


This is real cool buddy!


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Remarkable! Maybe when I grow up, I will be able to attempt something half this nice. Your work is very motivational.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Really awesome work, my friend.

Makes me miss being in the shop!

Lee


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


That is just gorgeous beyond belief! I love it!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


I could live without the sleep but I think I would have aged 10 years in those two days  Its kinda funny, I remember one of my first marquetry panels I had done needed to be cut to fit the box and my hands were literally shaking before I made the cut and that project had no where near the time invested as this! Great post Paul.


----------



## sscartozzi (Jul 31, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Paul, incredible workmanship as usual.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Was there any doubt that this too would turn out perfect ?
Check double check and rethink and start getting nervous make the cuts and triple check the alignment have everything lined up perfect and glue it on and wake up the next morning hoping .
The life of an artist and woodworker that still has doubts about his skills even so he produces mind blowing work time and time again .
How could you doubt yourself like that and lose sleep over it Paul


> ?


?
Take the rest of the year of you need it and maybe stay close to that bar .
Happy New Year and all the best !!!!

Klaus


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You were stressing me out just talking about the potential for error after all that work. I don't know why I ever even considered that it would be anything less than perfect. (I guess I was just thinking about my quality of work and thinking that others might occasionally make mistakes!)

The drama never ends! Thanks for sharing it with us.

L/W


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Paul knowing how carefully you work there was never any doubt that the outcome would be exactly as expected. Great job! happy New Year!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


A wonderful piece of work Paul.
Happy New Year!
Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Purely magnificent!


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


*Paul*, thanks for the info on the veneers. I'm just working through my first at-home marquetry projects using a book of veneer samples I bought a million years ago. Their thickness is mostly 0.020", which is too thin for me. One piece was 0.039" and it felt so much more substantial.

I'm going to have to buy thicker stuff, or laminate veneers to get the thickness.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Most commercial veneer these days is 1/42" ( .024).
It works and I've used it a lot but the thicker stuff is really a treat to work with by comparison. Decimal conversion for 1.5mm is about .06" for comparison. 
Have a look at Certainly Wood's website under special thickness veneers. They have a decent selection and they are a lot cheaper (~1/10) than sawn.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


It looks perfect to me Paul and your jewelry box just gets more amazing every time I see it. I can understand your concern about getting it located right for gluing. There must be some way to register it so you don't have to go through that uncertainty, but you will have to figure that out as I haven't a clue. Wonderful work and beautiful result!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Paul I can barely believe the quality of your craftsmanship for years I have admired the work of French cabinet makers with their veneering skills and in France I've seen many great examples. But this equals the best I've seen. You're an artist !


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Mounting the end motifs*
> 
> *First off,* here's a photo that shows why I like to use self adhesive shelf paper for initial assembly. It allows me to set the piece up with equal kerfs, (painting in wood and Boulle styles) sub in flower colors as explained in the last segment, and see my shading as it progresses. In the photo you can see one of the pieces has been removed and shaded (lying on the plexiglas, top) and you can see the progress of the shading in the motif. The low tack adhesive makes this removal and replacement easy.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Bump-out Verticals*

*I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.










*After cutting the side* motifs these little strips were easy, almost relaxing marquetry therapy. These are the painting in wood packet layers employing Curly Maple, Espenille, Padauk, Pink Ivory, and Poplar on an Ebony ground.










*Here is the packet*, ready to cut with my Inkscape tracing glued on top.



















*The cut pieces*, glue side up, on shelf liner ready for shading.










*And here they are* sand shaded, mounted on kraft paper, and ready for filling and pressing. That will have to wait until the top marquetry is complete.










*An easy bit of marquetry* and a short entry this time. Next up is the top, the most challenging cut I have attempted. It will also be cut in PIW style but I have a little twist on the old methods that I'll show in the next segment.

*Thanks for looking in.*

Paul


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Great work, the pieces look lighter in color after shading than before shading ?


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Awesome work, Paul. I can't wait for the next post!

Tom


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I'm in awe of your patience and precision. Just want to say WOW!


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Looking good
Well done
Keith


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work.
Jim


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work my friend. Do you think the shelf liner wold work with the thinner 1/42" veneer or would it be to fragile to peal up?


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Amazing! I'm in awe of your skills. Looking forward to the next step.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


I'm always in awe of your craftsmanship. Really amazing Paul.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Just gets better and better.
Roger


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


What Roger said, you keep growing your skills level up and up and up each time!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


You know Paul, you keep at it and you're gonna get good at this marquetry stuff. 
Really nice.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone,

*Tom*, I think it's just the lighting. They aren't lighter after shading.

*Paul*, yes it will work. I use it with thin veneer as well. The only problem is that thin veneer tends to curl up more and creates some problems that way. If you use it, don't throw away the peeled off paper. Use it to keep the assembly covered until complete. The adhesive seems to dry out in air. Also, if you need a little more bite, press it. Just like masking tape it will amp up the bond.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Which veneer saw do you have in picture #2? I am thinking of spending the money on the Gramercy saw. Thoughts?


----------



## PERLarryC (Feb 14, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Awesome work Paul.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Paul, since you've switched over to the thicker veneers do you still laminate newsprint onto the show face of the veneer for reinforcement?

And have you had issues with newsprint-reinforced veneers with sand shading?

I tried sand shading on a project this weekend, and while it worked OK on the veneer I'm using (.014" to .023" thick) the newsprint bubbled up and made kind of a mess. Maybe I got it too hot.


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Paul, everything you post is awe inspiring.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen better marquetry work. This jewelry box just keeps getting better and better, not to mention more valuable. Enviable work.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


This is still just totally amazing.
I am just in awe.

Steve


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


doc said it best, but i shall add to his comment, this is like painting in wood, its pure woodwork at its best, this has been a pure joy in watching the process..thank you paul…



> Paul,
> 
> I m in awe of your patience and precision. Just want to say WOW!
> 
> - DocSavage45


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Thanks again all,

*Jeremy*, that is likely the heavy duty one (formerly called the "King Kong") , although I have the lighter French tooth pattern blade as well.. It is a great saw.

*Joe*, yes I still back everything with paper. Ebony is very brittle and it is easy to lose tiny sharp points. Sometimes hot sand "cooks" the hide glue and blisters it, lifting the paper near the shaded edge . It doesn't cause much problem but sometimes you need to pull off the loose bits of paper. 
Sand for shading is around 600 degrees F. Hide glue burns at around 200. The math is pretty easy.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Mon Dieu, you do beautiful work!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


An easy bit of marquetry you say a master piece for me .
Keep on creating and I will be watching and enjoying .

Klaus


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Paul..

Dusan


----------



## CrazyAce (Jan 10, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Bump-out Verticals*
> 
> *I left off last time* with this photo from "Masterpieces of Marquetry" that I chose to adorn the bump-out verticals where the centre drawers stick out past the side ones.
> 
> ...


Shipwright,

Stunning work! True craftsmanship there!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*21st Century Painting in Wood*

*Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.










*As this one* was going to be large and somewhat complex, I decided to try another way. I retrace all my patterns in Inkscape anyway to create colour separations from photos or, in the case of patterns from books, to "clean them up" to be actually cutable ........ so why not throw in a couple of extra layers and make layout patterns for the different colours of veneer.










*At the bottom* below you see the pattern for the top of the jewellery box and above it are the printouts of the layers with the colours indicated by numbers.










*Here is a better* look at how they work. The alignment and accuracy are perfect but unfortunately operator error is still possible. Even though clearly marked #2 on the pattern, the large square (lower left) seems to be marked #1 and I in fact made the packet up that way. If you look at the surrounding area on the layouts you will see that that makes for a lot of #1 (Araracanga) in that end of the motif. I did catch it when cutting and managed to fix the packet before any harm was done. I may show that when I do a segment on the cutting.




























*You can use* the cutout holes to locate the insert pieces in the waster (basswood) and you can use the cut out waster to mark out the veneer inserts efficiently.



















*Here the layers* are assembled










*..and here they* are ready to go into the packet along with a full layer of Poplar and a full layer of Ebony.



















*All the patterns* and cuts were aligned with veneer nails located in holes at the corners of the original Inkscape layout.










*I'm into the cutting* now and it will be a while before that is finished so this is it for tonight.
Pretty pictures next time, I promise.










Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


Paul!!!!!!Outstanding work!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


Paul, I think this approach is brilliant! Inkscape is a great tool for doing these packet layouts accurately. That packet is huge, I can just imagine how difficult it was to make that first separating cut.


----------



## salzer (Jan 16, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,
from the Literarur I know this way of working.
I am glad to see it here just once. I've never cut the veneer. I cut all the pieces with a scalpel in window technology.
The machine for sawing is awesome and historically valuable. There are few artists who work with it. It is very good that you will receive this ancient technique for us.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


Paul,

This is all too complicated for my finite mind!

L/W


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


... it makes my mind hurt…

Sure glad someone can do it… LOL

Thank you, Paul… Keep Going!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


Brilliant Paul! Maybe this will inspire me to get better acquainted with Inkscape.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


This is painful for me to watch.
Planning this creation and staying focused on an intricate layout like this is amazing .
The cutting should be the easy part now and I am anticipating a great result when done .
I wish you success Paul .
BTW If you need help holding that panel let me know . LOL
Klaus


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


This is great Paul!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


I think you are Paul Picasso.  the artist in wood.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome Paul, nicely done!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


Great post Paul, Once again new technology meets old world wood working. I am definitely a fan of that inkscape program.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *21st Century Painting in Wood*
> 
> *Up until now* I had been laying out my painting in wood layers by hand using lines that extended beyond the edges of the veneer area and after placing the veneer on the drawing, redrawing them on it to indicate the cut out areas. This is basically the "old way" and it works very well …. most of the time. A drawing that has been used for this sort of layout looks like this.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to save my comments in this series until the last one… but I cant keep it to myself anymore. This is awesome work Paul, and I cant wait to see the finished product…. and them make one for myself when I get up to speed.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The promised pretty pictures*

*Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
and assembly.
..... it doesn't sound too bad when you say it quickly. 

*As promised*, this entry has pretty pictures ( at least after endless cutting they are very pretty indeed to me)

*First up* the separating cuts to get pieces that will rotate inside the 18" saw frame.










*This time* I assembled on clear shelf liner over a flipped copy of the pattern. Turns out to be a far superior method of keeping track of all the tiny pieces.










*As the sections* neared completion there were some very fragile bits of background to keep an eye on.










*When the background* is finally added the whole thing just pops.










*The fragile ground* at the other end.



















*The two completed* ends.










*I cut the centre* section in two so that I could work toward the top and bottom from the middle. The parts are held in alignment by two veneer nails at the top corners and two at the bottom corners.










*Then it was* the home stretch.




























*And at last* .........










Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Ok Paul . . . WOW!!!


----------



## carveman (Jul 17, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Certainly a lot of work but certainly worth it. Very inspiring!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Awesome work. Do you have time for anything else? ;-)


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Intense work Paul…beautiful!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Very impressive Paul.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


A great example of what dedication, hard work, a lot of skill and talent can produce. This is looking pretty fantastic already, but it will look even better after sand shading! I hope you don't get postpartum depression when this glorious project is finished Paul. It's been quite a ride, and a very exciting one too.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Waw again.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Really awesome, Paul.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Love it. Absolutely love it,
Well done Sir.

Steve


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Nicely done, Paul!


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Outstanding..


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Wow!
Phyl and I are blown away.
Her comments may be the understatements of the year. " Gee, that's a lot of pieces" and, Paul does make pretty stuff".


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Paul, needless to say this is stunning work! Just Wow.

I assume the numbers on the packet pattern correspond to the wood for that area. Is this a "painting in wood" packet?


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


absolutely beautiful. That type of work requires and amazing amount of skill and time. Very impressive and great inspiration to keep practising my meagre marquetry work.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Just plain incredible. Thanks again for sharing.

Tom


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Well done! I have to admit, I'm still trying to get a handle on the work you do.


----------



## PERLarryC (Feb 14, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Another MASTERPIECE Paul.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Beautiful marquetry, great work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


I've said it a million times and I'll keep saying it: you are thee, wood artist Paul. WowZa!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Great work as always Paul, now don't keep us in suspense get going on that shading


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Thanks everyone. Your encouragement keeps me going.

*Topa*, 60 hours over the period of a month ….. Yeah, I had time to golf a few times, build a new press, a couple of small boxes and do some chevalet accessories. I actually cut for about five hours a day in three and four day runs with days off in between.

*Mike*, about the postpartum depression …..... I might get a quite a bit of sailing in next summer. 

*Joe*, yes, it is painting in wood and the numbers correspond to veneer species to pick out when that element is being cut.

*Paul*, I'm golfing tomorrow but there is a chance I might start shading on Monday or Tuesday. I'm a little burned out at the moment. 

Thanks again for all the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## sscartozzi (Jul 31, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Incredible workmanship. I only wish I was there to watch and learn from a master.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Fantastic work Paul


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


I showed my wife the project with all that beautiful work on the drawer fronts (I may have posted this elsewhere), and she thinks it is too much, and would think that one drawer in the cabinet would be enough. I'm off the hook on more than one drawer per piece of furniture! Personally, I am heels over head in love with what you and Patrice do in the marquetry arena. Now that I am retired, I'm picking up on wood carving. We'll see how long it takes me to get to marquetry.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Paul, you are THE master artisan/craftsman. Been following this series with interest . Look forward to seeing the finished box.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Beautiful, I would love to see you sitting there cutting.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


You always manage to amaze me Paul with your skills & dedication to the art of timber 
cheers
Pete


----------



## deebee (Jan 14, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


Wow. A gorgeous piece of work. My hat's off to you.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The promised pretty pictures*
> 
> *Last entry* I had just started cutting the top marquetry. This is the most complex piece I have attempted and yes that was also the case when I cut the ends. This cutting and assembly took between 55 and 60 hours but it is done at last.
> I now have all the marquetry cut for the jewellery box and all that remains is sand shading, pressing,
> ...


I am not awed, nor surprised at this because of your attention to detail in all that you do. It is truly BEAUTIFUL. All of your posted projects show expertise and dedicated craftsmanship. 
Given your propensity for perfection you must be turning in some impressive sub par golf scores. Can a shot at the Senior Tour be far off?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Top Sand Shading and Assembly*

*Warning: Lots of photos!*

*Here's my setup* for sand shading one piece at a time. The marquetry has been preliminarily assembled on sticky shelf paper, a sheet of thin acrylic covers most of it, and the sand is hot.










*I remove one piece*, shade it in a spoon of hot sand, and return it. Then I repeat a thousand times (give or take). I am still developing this way of doing things but it is working very well and I have complete control of how the picture grows as I am shading.










*Here's an example.* The curled edges here look flat so I shaded the outer edges a bit and now (second photo) it looks better. I ended up shading almost every piece and all of them seemed to add to the three dimensional effect.



















*This is the end* of day one, about 4 1/2 hours.










*A detail* at that stage










*Day two*










*Day three*










*And day four*, around twenty hours total shading time.










*One of the advantages* of this technique in painting in wood style is that the unavoidable kerf spaces can be managed. In the first photo I've moved all the pieces tightly together against one edge. If the marquetry were glued up this way it would look awful.










*But the shelf paper* has a soft adhesive that allows me to slide the pieces around. Here I have arranged the kerfs to be evenly spaced. These kerfs are 1/100" and can be either disguised with matching mastic or (as will be the case here) emphasized with a black mastic, adding to the shadow effect and creating a "trap line" to isolate the elements of the marquetry.










*Once the* shading Is to my liking and the spacing has been adjusted I apply a layer of cheap masking tape. I really like the cheap stuff because I can see through it. That helps when you are trying to brush it down to contact the thinner pieces, in my case the ebony. The nail brush does a nice (if not perfect) job of this.



















*All taped up*, the whole thing is turned good side up and the shelf liner is removed *carefully*. I find that sliding the acrylic along as I peel the shelf liner helps control the pieces that want to lift.



















*Now I have placed* my prepared assembly board (French kraft paper) on top of the marquetry. I coated it with hot hide glue and inverted it onto the marquetry. Sorry no time for photos in the process. After turning it back over I once again used the brush to press the thinner pieces down onto the glue…...



















*And after a light pressing*, carefully peeled the tape.










*Here all the tape* is off and it looks ready to fill and apply to the substrate but there is still the matter of different thicknesses. Even though I am using veneers that are marketed as 1.5 mm and 1/16", which should be quite even there is a good discrepancy between the thickest (poplar) and the thinnest (ebony).










*I set up this* enclosure and carefully sanded it to near flush with my Ceros. The enclosure proved a good idea as I blew out about fifteen tiny pieces and found all but one or two which were easy to re-make.










*With the sanding* and repairs complete I get my first idea of how the shading will look when sanded and finished on the good side. I couldn't resist a splash of alcohol to see the real colors.

I sort of can't believe I did this.










*Here are a couple* of shading videos I made for anyone who has survived all of this lengthy explanation.




  










  






*Thanks for looking in*

Paul


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that is remarkable. You have become a master of marquetry. I wish I had some of that ability, all my marquetry attempts end up flawed and bland.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


*YOU* did it. What a wonderful piece of ART. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


As for the results Paul, wow! doesn't quite cover it, but that's my first reaction. I can't think this could be better in any way. I really appreciate your blog and video on this as there is much to learn here. One thing, I remember reading in Lincoln's book that he didn't just sand, because to get the back even, he would have to sand to the thinnest veneer used, making the whole marquetry thin and therefore defeating the advantage of the thick veneers, so he advocated filling the thin veneers up to the meeting point after leveling the thicker veneers. Is that what you did, or do you have different solution?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Fantastic Paul.
That must be a wonderful feeling when you realize that *you* did it.

Steve


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Just amazing Paul. Painting in wood describes it well. I'm in awe.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Outstanding…. Thanks for taking us along for the ride….


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


I woke up to find the shading videos on Youtube this morning, beats the daily coffee  Yes Paul, YOU did that amazing art piece!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


I will ditto what all said above, and just add, WowZa Paul to it all.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


My Gawd, that's pretty!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, your comments are much appreciated.

*Mike*, good question. I really don't like a buildup of filler under my marquetry. It can force small corners up and cause them to get sanded off when the top is done. It can also create low spots in the good side because it becomes plastic again when the panel is pressed to the substrate.

In my mind any marquetry is only as thick as your thinnest veneer to start with. What I am doing is levelling the back closely enough to allow me to scrape my mastic off well and not leave any in the little corners. The poplar is still a little thicker so I will be sanding a little off of it on the good side to show a less burnt surface.

The ebony is thinner but still close to 1/16", so I'm not worried about sanding the front.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


well this was so delightful, i loved watching the whole process, to me this is really more of a complex art than painting, the pieces are handled many times and to get it to its final stage is just so engaging, i really love this, and what is so funny is in showing this to my wife who does needlework, she says so why would anyone want to do this, so i turned this on her, i asked why would anyone want to do needle work, it was a fun conversation, this is just beautiful paul, i dont think i could sell this unless there was a lot of money involved…lots of it…piles and piles of it…lol.. thank you so much for sharing this with us, i look forward to the finished piece.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Adding beauty by the spoon full .
No wonder this is taking this long !
Painstaking but interesting process of how the beauty is developing piece by piece .

Klaus


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


one more thing here..i bet you never thought you would be doing this years back when you were building boats, if you were to add this to your boat building you never would have finished your boats and they would be so very expensive that they would have made you a millionaire much quicker…fantastic paul, beautiful….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


WOW, I SAY WOW!!!!
I'm awestruck,this is amazing an outstanding work of art.Fantastic work Paul.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


one question here paul, so what does your wife say of your artful side, what are her feelings on this piece you have created…do you have any golfing friends who are interested in marquetry, i think you should have a marquetry plaque on your golf bag…yea ive got a lot to say on this this morning.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


That is art unto itself. Beatiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


What an amazing process and what a beautiful result! You must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Very well done and thanks for the story. Not many are attempting a feat like this.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Paul, thanks for this latest posting and for sharing your techniques and processes. I'm working two more "oar chairs" and in a week or so will be beginning work on two new marquetry panels for these chairs. I'm certainly going to review this while series before I begin this next round of marquetry work. of course my pictures are no were near as complex as yours. Thanks again.


----------



## WPatrick (Mar 3, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Paul,

It is rewarding to see the results of a little bit of guidance and teaching being applied seriously by a gifted student. I cannot tell you how satisfying it is to see the student become the master. Excellent work.

Your investment in sawn veneers is paying off. These results cannot be done in sliced material.

Patrick


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Wonderful work Paul, and I also like the notations as to how long various steps actually take. It gives a much better understanding of the level of patience required to obtain the results that you get.
Have a great day.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Very impressive, Paul.

Lee


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Fantastic work. Many thanks for taking us on the journey in such a detailed way. 
Jim


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Paul,
I've followed this fantastic journey and your detailed explanation of the mechanical processes used to produce your work of art. 
The shading process goes well beyond the mechanical realm towards the eye of the artist, for anyone hoping to follow your path to whatever level they aspire this will be the real test. 
I stand in awe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Awesome work, but then we are beginning to expect it here ;-)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Thank you all again. Your encouragement , as I have said before, drives me to persevere.

*Patrick*, thank you for much more then the "bit of guidance and teaching". Your biggest contribution was introducing me to what real marquetry was and allowing me to aspire to work like what you and Patrice do every day. It was my pleasure to be your student.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Yes… WOW!

We watch several major steps being done and get WOW'd by them…
... then, we see the Shading step… a Super Major step… it blows one's mind!

It's just awesome how you can control all of it So Accurately and easily!

You are a true artist / craftsman!

Thank you for taking the time document the processes in such detail!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Great post Paul. I love the videos, they show the patience needed to do this type of work. I was wondering does the thicker sawed veneer shrink with heat during the shading process. I know I have had to add moister with a sponge to pieces I've shaded because of the shrinkage but that was with the 1/42" veneer. I would get a perfect cut match and after shading they would not line up as well.


----------



## arvanlaar (Feb 13, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Wow just wow!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Yes Paul the thicker veneer seems to be more stable in shading. There is also the fact that many of these pieces are very very small and therefore hide shrinkage better than larger pieces that may distort according to grain orientation etc.
I usually just dip my fingers in water and pinch thin pieces after shading to rehydrate them. I haven't had to do that with these thicker veneers though.


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Paul,

That is looking very nice indeed,

Well done

Keith


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


ever considered writing a book?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


What Jeff said.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Officially, no. I don't consider myself qualified. 
Unofficially, yes. You just read chapter fifteen. 

........ but thanks for the thought .


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Well I know someone who edited several of his fathers'... 

The tools online have become so easy to use that you wouldn't even need to buy software at all. I'm thinking Blurb BookSmart which is free and really easy to use and powerful enough, you don't need XPress or InDesign (I have and master both) for a "show and tell" art book


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Wow!!. That's some beautiful work. I've always wanted to try this maybe after I finish the boat.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Paul, that is amazing! Fantastic work.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Paul I am in total awe - your skill on this project is truly remarkable. As always, thanks for sharing.

Best,
Tom


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Paul, congratulations! I think you just earned your honorary doctorate from ASFM with this masterpiece. It has been an absolute pleasure watching your progress and an honor to follow along with you every step of the way. You are in the home stretch!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Sumptuously! With each photograph, as if I was in a museum where they is stored a lovely part of the history of marquetry techniques.
Bravo dear frend Paul.


----------



## PALieb (Aug 2, 2017)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Thanks
This will be a great help!
Patrick Lieb


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Top Sand Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Warning: Lots of photos!*
> 
> ...


Wow. Absolutely lovely work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Glue-Up and Details*

*With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.

*First up* is to get the back piece veneered with 1/16" Walnut inside and out and the R.E. magnets and concave end trim pieces installed.



















*I ran the top* through the drum sander to get it all levelled out.










*Then the carcass* parts got ebonized and got a preliminary finish prior to glue-up. A quick check assembly at this point pointed out the need for just a bit more marquetry as the front edges of the dividers seemed wrong in solid black.










*No problem*



















*Before glue-up* I also added the Queen Ebony trim mouldings to the front and sides. This one is being fitted with a saw cut.










*The glue-up.* I used OBG for this one as it gave me more time than HHG.




























*I cleaned up* the hinge barrels and added Arararacaga trim to the drawers.



















*Because there are* no ends to add strength to this carcass I made the tough decision to add two trim head screws in the top and two in the bottom. I made veneer topped plugs to hide the holes in the top marquetry.





































*A crack in the veneer* was making a real mess of my feature bird's neck so I took a shot at fixing it. The repair looks better than in the picture.





































*Lastly, I replaced* the inner tubing pieces of my hinge pins with solid 7/16" brass rod. I drilled 1/4" holes in the bottom ends to facilitate removal with needle nosed pliers and locked them in with polished brass plates.














































*The whole thing* is now complete except for French polish but you will have to wait for the pictures until the project post. For now I'm heading home on Friday and I will do the polishing there where I have room to spread out and work on all the parts.
*
Thanks for looking in.*

Paul


----------



## AddingtonFurniture (Mar 15, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul,

This was an absolute treat to see in person. That repair is invisible from a foot away. This is the kind of work that will be remembered. I cannot come up with enough words to convey how beautiful this piece is. I think Patrick & Patrice will be honored that this work is dedicated to them.

Congratulations on a truly masterful piece.

Safe travels back to Canada - I will see you this winter!

Luke


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Amazing work Paul.
I am just speechless. All the little details that you do to a piece are just awesome.

Steve


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul, I can't wait to see this posted as a finished project. This is truly a "Master Piece" and you should be very proud of yourself. I am amazed at not just the marquetry but the whole design and execution of this piece. I would be a nervous wreck with the glue up but the OBG does take some of the strain off you  After something like this I can't wait to see whats next from you!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul, this is truly magnificent. I have watched the whole process through your blogs, and I still cannot wrap my head around how something like this is achieved. You should be very proud of this amazing piece of art. I could go on babbling, but I need to save some of my superlatives for your next project.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Remarkable work, Paul! I had to go back a few blogs to get caught up with the build, but simply amazing workmanship!!! You have an incredible eye for details, and must be a master of patience.

Looking forward to the finish.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fine update, Paul. This is really coming together beautifully. I can't wait to see it all polished up - have a safe trip home.

Tom


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


All this is just an amazing dose of awesome…! You continually make great strides with your marquetry and this impressive work.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul, I knew when I first "met" you several years ago that you were a cut above the rest of us. I am simply stunned at your talent, workmanship, and execution. I remain humbled. I can't even imagine taking on something like this. Right now I'm trying to figure out how to add a 16' x 20' addition onto my wife's horse barn and try to find some solace in trying to work on some segmented turning ideas. I truly appreciate your posts and the thought and talent that goes into all you do.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Wow, just gets better and better. Each panel is captivating on it's own, but all together is magnificent. Your wood selection and sand shading put the piece in the very top rank of marquetry in this country. My compliments and admiration.
Roger


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Masterful work Paul! Will this piece be in any upcoming exhibitions ?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


*VOON DA VA.*...this is one piece that just tops them all, i dont think i could let this one go paul..there surly must be plenty of zero's after the numbers…thanks for sharing this build, i had never seen this type of woodwork until you started to show what you were doing with it..*.FANTASTIC….*


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


I impatiently wait for finish - and the contours of finishes that are present, saying that they should be proud of your work, dear friend Paul!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


You are amazing, Paul!

Just AWESOME work!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Wow. You need to get that cabinet insured. Looks amazing.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul, this is truly amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Beautiful is all I can say but you keep teasing us with all these little details but it's nice to see it all together and I just can't wait to seen the final finished cabinet in all it's glory .
Have a good trip home and pack this well for the long ride home .

Klaus


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You continue to outdo yourself! Have you insured the box for the trip home? I'd have to trade my home and 40 acres to buy that box!

L/W


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Delicate in every detail. Perfection in the finish. It's in a master's hands. I think my first thoughts when slowly going over your blog was….OMG!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Absolutely amazing! I hope they don't collect duty on it as a rare, multi-million dollar antique. ;-)) If they try, I'm sure one of us here is WW will take it off you hands!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


When I have done a job sometimes I'm proud of it. But when I see your work I,m completely silent. Your patience and craftsmanship is outstanding. And…...you are still so nice to share that with us.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Looks terrific. Safe trip home Paul.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


This piece certainly deserves the attention to detail that you have bestowed on it Paul. Many of us wouldn't even have thought about many of the finishing details you have done with this project, but it all adds up to a masterpiece you can be very proud of.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul
This just gets better with every chapter. Your attention to detail and your craftsmanship can only be envied by the rest of us mortals. Looking forward to the next stage
Jim


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


I'm at a loss for words, man.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Fantastic job, Paul, as always.

Lee


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


fabulous, Paul. Just fabulous.


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


This has been a joy to follow. When is the book coming out? I would definitely like to add it to my collection.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


The dividers were wrong in solid black, no problem. That one step would have taken more skill that most
of us have. Thank you for sharing your craftsmanship and skill with us. If we can not do the work, we
can appreciate your workmansip. Thank you once again for sharing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Thank you all. You are much too kind.
*Terry* about the patience. Marquetry has been a wonderful therapy for me. I am not naturally patient… (Far from it!)
but it has forced me to become patient and for that I am thankful.

*Bill* yes I will be shopping around for a place to show it. I would like to get it some exposure.

Thanks again for the good wishes and kind words. I will get the project posted as soon as I can.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Great work the marquetry is beautiful. I don't think I would have the courage to send marquetry through a drum sander.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Just incredible Paul. WowZa!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Paul, looks like it has come together just beautifully. Can't wait to see the polish!


----------



## FilipTanghe (Apr 4, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Very nice work, the top is absolut wonderfull!!


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Glue-Up and Details*
> 
> *With the marquetry* all done and mounted the focus turns to getting the carcass finished and glued up and to the finishing details.
> 
> ...


Stunning work.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*

*Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!

*Here are a few* shots and a couple of videos I made today. At this point there are only two or three bodying sessions in the polish but it is coming up really well.































  









  






*This is the first* trial fit of the burgundy pig suede that will line the drawers.



















*I hope to get* this posted shortly but thought a few sneak peaks were in order.

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## AddingtonFurniture (Mar 15, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Beautiful, incredible work. It was a joy to see this in person. Photos cannot capture its full beauty. Congratulations on this project Paul!


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


really beautiful. can't wait to see the assembled furniture.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


I love it.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Absolutely *magnificent* work! Thanks for providing us with amazing eye candy.


----------



## Roy1208 (Apr 19, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


that`s really great, it is Chinese flower, very famous one


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Just incredible, Paul You are my hero.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Paul, After I finish my boat I plan to take classes on this process at woodcraft. It is beautiful work…

John


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Really nice, Paul. Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Paul, I am in awe of all your work but this is way over the top! This looks like a priceless antique museum piece. Not sure you can ever top this one but I know you'll try!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Paul it will soon be another priceless work of art….........You are the master!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Absolutely Awsomealistic… What else can I say that has not already been said?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


very incredible, i have so enjoyed the journey on this Paul, your climb to excellence has been one i have so admired, i dont know what you will do in the future, and i know you have ideas already, thank you for bringing us along , you have certainly raised the mark…i was watching a youtube video of this mans shop and he showed a tool called the donkey, i dont think i would enjoy using it compared to the chevy…have you seen this tool and do you have any comments on it…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Like Indiana Jones said, "It belongs! In a museum!"


----------



## truegemz (Feb 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Truly magnificent!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Superb!
Jim


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


I've been watching and admiring. Stunning work ! I do hope you can answer a question for me - - where did you purchase your pigskin? I've been looking for thin pigskin for lining boxes. While studying with Andrew Crawford last summer he indicated he was getting pigskin in England @ 1 to 1 1/2 mm thick; and the skin I got from Tandy is thicker then that. So I'm looking for all the leads I can find relative to obtaining thinner pigskin.

Tnx
Dave Clark


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


What can I add to these comments … I agree with every one of them … when I was admiring this piece, my jaw dropped so far that I sun burnt my tonsils.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Paul I've really never seen anything like this, it is unique and unmatched for beauty and craftsmanship. You really are the master.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Once again thank you for sharing your craftsmanship with us. If we can not do it ourselves, we have 
enough ability to really appreciate the beauty and workmanship.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Enjoy the polishing, it's a nice time to reflect on a job well done. All the seat of pants activity is over and the piece just gets more and more beautiful right before your eyes.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Wohooooo
It's going to be amazing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Longcase (Jun 9, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Excellent work , well done.
Keith


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Paul,

Looking SUPER COOL!

Welcome HOME!

Was that CA glue that you added to your polishing cloth in video #1 just before you started the polishing?
... if not, what was it? 

Thank you.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, glad to see that you are back at it in your Canadian workshop. The polish looks like it is going on beautifully. Well done. The burgundy pigskin is a real eye catcher as well. Cant wait to see the finished pictures!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


I'm speechless…it is totally awesome!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Great post as always, I love the red liner for the drawers.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


OMG…. OMG….... OH… MMmmmm… GEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Oooohhhhhh my… (Roger beat me to it


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Paul this is the project to end all projects! What will we all do when you complete this work of art? Sell our tools and crawl under a blanket? You are the master - keep up the fine work.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the kind comments. It's been a long haul.

*Dave*, I got the pig suede from The Hide House online. You can order a sample sheet for a few bucks with a lot of about one inch square samples on it. They are pretty small but give you a better idea of the colours than the photos on the website. They were easy to deal with and the suede is lovely.

*Bill*, pore filling is nothing but hard work but once the surface is perfect the polishing, as you say! is pure enjoyment.

*Joe* the polishing pad has shellac and alcohol in it. I think I added a bit of each in the video. Definitely not CA glue.

*Mat and Paul*, yes the pig suede is really nice but it is darker than it looks in the photos! more burgundy and less red.

Thanks again


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Paul, that is absolutely stunning. Museum quality. Always swimming in the deep end I see


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


That is really beautiful you've done some fine work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


I love the look of your French polishing work Paul. It is so clear and really brings out the colors and shading. We who are a bit older remember when French polish was the norm for better quality furnishings. There is nothing that compares with it for beauty. The pigskin lining is equally elegant and a good choice for this project.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, Congrat's on your incredible craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Man that looks good!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


I have no words which can begin to properly appreciate this work that you are doing.

-Paul


----------



## larryw (Feb 10, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Wow! , simply stunning Paul. I agree with "TheFridge" , this belongs in a museum. By the way Paul, if you don't mind me asking, where did you find the Pig suede?, I've used everything from deer suede, to satin for the lining in my boxes, but the pig suede looks really nice. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


It's in post #30 Larry.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Wow! Amazing work!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Hi Paul:

I've stepped out of my hectic life to tap in and comment on your latest project. *Mind-blowing Awesome!*

I had the honor of doing the "touchy-feely" on this most beautiful jewelry box during Paul's visit to Blythe. In fact I couldn't keep my hands off this stunning piece! Stick a bib on me … I was actually salivating!! I'll certainly come "prepared" to check out the (now) French polished feel of this finished piece.

It truly is a work of art Paul. Well done Master Marquetarian!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


so glad to see Elaine come into the forum and leave her great comments, your a lucky lady to live close enough for a touchy feely, i want to say that i agree with all of the comments made and say its been a wonderful experience to watch this build from start to finish, one of the most beautiful pieces ive seen made in my life, and I'm also grateful to Paul for bringing us along, thank you Paul .


----------



## woodwasp (Nov 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


SPEECHLESS, is the first reaction! Then you realise the work is so significant you must say something but then grasp for the appropriate words to convey the right level of appreciation and admiration fitting to the work. 
I am stuck between "mind blowing", "awesome" and "fantastic".
Thank you for sharing your very considerable skills.


----------



## RooseveltKoepke (Jun 15, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Home Stretch- French Polish and Pig Suede*
> 
> *Well I'm back* home in Canada and after getting a bunch of household maintenance jobs out of the way and spending a *very* long time getting the surfaces perfectly filled, I have finally started on the finishing. It won't be long now!
> 
> ...


Well structured furniture


----------

